#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Мальчика из Непала считают новым воплощением Будды

## Galina

В Непале вновь появился Будда. Во всяком случае, именно новым воплощением Просветленного считают жители гималайского королевства 15-летнего мальчика Рама Бахадура Банджана (Ram Bahadur Banjan) из южнонепальского округа Бара. 

Как сообщает сегодня РИА "Новости" со ссылкой на AP, Рам Бахадур провел без еды и воды в джунглях на юге страны полгода. Сейчас он сидит под деревом в позе "лотоса", глаза его закрыты, а лицо не выражает никаких эмоций. 

Тысячи людей отправились в джунгли в округе Бара, чтобы самим лицезреть Будду. Все они считают мальчика реинкарнацией (перевоплощением) Сиддхартхи Гаутамы, принца-отшельника, который 2,5 тысячи лет назад достиг просветления под деревом бодхи, после чего и стал "Буддой" - "просветленным знанием", "нашедшим истинный путь". 

По данным агентства, мальчик находится в таком состоянии как минимум с мая. 

По ночам к нему никого не допускают - с заходом солнца дерево окружается плотным кольцом охраны. 

Как сообщает агентство, только за последние два дня место медитации нового Будды посетили около 20 000 человек

http://www.newsru.com/religy/23nov20...carnation.html

----------


## AndreiCH

Похоже что про этот случай знают только в этом информационном агенстве (Религия и Общество).  Это наверно их Перво-декабрьская шутка ( только вот рановато вышла).  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А может это Шива? Вот выйдет из самадхи, забьет чилам с ногу среднего непальца и отправится девок портить...

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Sergiy

А было бы здорово, если бы он действительно был высокореализованным существом. Еще бы сильно порадовали всякие веселые чудеса. А то давненько ничего не показывали из этой серии населению. Все войны да воры. Скучно. Подождем - увидим :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## До

Чудес не бывает.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Похоже что про этот случай знают только в этом информационном агенстве (Религия и Общество). Это наверно их Перво-декабрьская шутка ( только вот рановато вышла).


Картинка товарища есть тут:
http://5tv.com.ua/newsline/190/0/17025/

Мальчик просто сидит себе в лотосе с закрытыми глазами. 
По каким телесным признакам непальцы решили, что он Будда - для меня загадка.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

Сам он попросил не называть его Буддой:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.../wbuddha21.xml
http://news.webindia123.com/news/sho...8247&cat=World

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Причем Гаутама Будда.... Не Кашьяпа, не Майтрея...

----------


## Митра

все интереснее и интереснее...
из http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.../wbuddha21.xml (спасибо Ассаджи)


Т.е. его укусила змея и на 5 дней вокруг него задернули полог. Потом полог сняли и мальчик сделал заявление:
"Скажите людям - не надо звать меня Буддой. У меня нет энергии Будды. Я на уровне ринпоче (божество ниже уровнем - так в тексте)"
Змея укусила меня, но мне не нужно лечение. Мне нужно 6 лет глубокой медитации."

И уже вокруг в девственной чаще рынок раскинулся, там все продают от бетеля до запчастей к великам и амулетов. Мусора уже горы вокруг. 

Свидетели видели свет, исходящий из его лба -  "немного похоже, когда факелом руку подсвечиваешь, сквозь ладонь"

не ест, не пьет, не облегчается - никто не видел.
Маму тоже зовут, как маму Будды, Майя Деви.

Такое вот обыкновенное чюдо.

----------


## Dee Mon

М-да. Не удивлюсь, если скоро появится реалити-шоу "Будда", где будут 5 минут показывать этого мальчика, а 10 минут - рекламу...

----------


## Dimav

А вдруг... и что тогда?

----------


## Буль

Никто не сможет сделать твою работу за тебя...

----------


## Dee Mon

_> А вдруг... и что тогда?_

Будем учить непальский.  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

А вот более полная информация об этом юноше -  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.../ixportal.html

и перевод из ЖЖ :

Тысячи паломников стремятся в плотные джунгли южного Непала, чтобы поклониться 15-летнему мальчику, который был провозглашен как новый Будда. 
Приверженцы утверждают, что Рам Бомджон, тихо медитирующий под деревом, не ел и не пил ничего, с тех пор, как он сел в избранном месте шесть месяцев назад.
Свидетели говорят, что видели, как свет исходит от лба подростка.
"Это похоже на то, когда факел светит сквозь вашу руку," сказал Лама Тека Бахадера, член комитета, ответственного за возрастание числа посетителей Индии и других мест в Непале.
Фотографии Рама Бомджона, доступные за пять рупий у его кустарной святыни, стали популярными во всей области. "Повсеместно, это - единственная тема для обсуждения," сказал Апендра Ламичами, местный журналист. 
Он сказал, что никаких заявлений от Рама не поступало, и не было предпринято попыток освободить себя.
Власть Санта Сабеди, в лице главного правительственного чиновника в районе Бара, обратилась в столицу, Катманду, за помощью в связи с притоком посетителей, и вызвала команду ученых, чтобы исследовать случай.
Местные доктора были не в состоянии сделать заключительный вывод, хотя им позволили приблизиться не ближе чем на пять ярдов к загадочному мальчику, могли подтвердить не больше, чем, что он был жив. 
Популярность явления частично объясняется тем, что напоминает эпизод в жизни исторического Будды, который родился на расстоянии в 160 миль приблизительно 543 до н.э, Будда достиг просвещения, когда он размышлял под священным пипал деревом в течение 49 дней. 
Рам Бомджон также сидит под деревом пипал, в той же самой позе, как и Будда, но его бессменная вахта уже длится дольше. 
Мать Рама, которую зовут Майя Деви, как и мать Будды, признается, что беспокоится, особенно по поводу пищи. Но она говорит себе: "Бог взял его в лес, и я верю, что Бог кормит его."
Она сказала: "Он определенно стал худее. Рано утром он выглядит осунувшимся, как-будто в нем нет крови, но когда восходит солнце, он, кажется, становится светлее и светлее." 
Наплыв увеличился на прошлой неделе, когда змея, как говорят, укусила Рама, и вокруг него поместили занавес. 
Через пять дней его открыли, и мальчик заговорил. "Скажите людям не называть меня Буддой. Я не имею энергии Будды. Я - на уровне ринпоч(???)
"Змея кусала меня, но я не нуждаюсь в лечении. Мне нужны шесть лет медитаций" 
Несмотря на его протесты, "мальчик Будда" стал известным. 
Процветающий рынок вырос в когда-то древнем лесу, снабжая паломников всем от жевательного табака и ремонта велосипедов до священных амулетов. Земля покрыта мусором. 
Вокруг дерева Рама построили забор, чтобы оградить от паломников, толкающих его, затем второй, и теперь запланирован третий, так же как и автобусная парковка, оставляя Рама в центре растущей груды мусора. 
Пракаш Ламсал, бизнесмен сказал: "Некоторые люди продают на 2500 рупий чая день. Эти обезьяны собираются строить особняки на это. Если бы я не стеснялся, то сам бы взял фургон и зарабатывал."

http://www.livejournal.com/community...sm/219995.html

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Lana

> _> А вдруг... и что тогда?_
> 
> Будем учить непальский.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Dimav

А что, шесть лет еще есть, на изучение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А почему он еще не основной участник? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Очередная утка непальцев, которые решили срубить по больге бабок. Ни на что другое это не похоже. Помню и лет десять назад тоже появлялся один такой пацан, тоже Будда... тока на ветке дерева, и тоже ни чего не ел, не пил. Потом как показало расследование ночью папанька покармливал малыша. И здесь такая же история. Я по телеку посмотрел, не внушает он мне доверия, я шарлатанусов из далека вижу.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Lana

> А почему он еще не основной участник?


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

Егор ШАЛОУМОВ, 28 ноября, 17:04

 В Непале никак не могут решить – радоваться ли появлению нового Будды или смеяться над аферой. Власти страны призывают всех, кто хоть что-нибудь понимает в этом деле, помочь разгадать тайну нового божества. А между тем не менее сотни тысяч паломников из Непала и соседней Индии собрались в джунглях южно-непальского округа Бара, в 160 км от столицы Катманду, чтобы лицезреть 15-летнего Рама Бахадура Банджан.

Удивительный мальчик, как утверждается, полгода провел без еды и воды, непрестанно медитируя. Сейчас он сидит под деревом в позе лотоса. Его глаза закрыты, лицо не выражает никаких эмоций. Все вышеназванные обстоятельства и позволили принять его за новое воплощение божества.

Многие скептически отнеслись к новоявленному Будде. Офицеры полиции опрашивали его окружение, действительно ли он не ел и не пил, и не слишком поверили в услышанное. Расспросить непосредственно виновника шумихи о его необычных способностях они не имеют возможности. Ночью взглянуть на подростка можно только с расстояния 25 метров. При этом разглядеть что-либо в подробностях нельзя, потому что Будду окружают его последователи, которые "закрывают его и не дают ничего увидеть со стороны".

*Власти создали специальную группу, в которую объединились ученые и буддисты, которые попытаются совместными усилиями выяснить истину. Врачи, которые наблюдали мальчика издалека, уверяют, что мальчик дышит, как все нормальные люди, но очень ослаблен.*А между тем слухи о появлении Будды привлекли в страну множество туристов. Поселок Бара превратился в оживленный туристический центр. Без внимания не остается и мать мальчика, которая из-за одного своего имени не могла не родить нового Будду. Ее зовут Майя Деви, точно так же, как женщину, которая произвела на свет настоящего Будду.

Мать рассказывает, что Банджан – третий из ее семи детей. Он всегда был тихим мальчиком и держался в стороне от шумных ребяческих компаний. "Сначала я волновалась за него, но теперь я счастлива", - говорит она.

http://www.utro.ru/articles/2005/11/28/499295.shtml

----------


## Светлана

На днях я связалась с Ранригом Ринпоче, из Катманду. Он подтвердил, что действительно есть мальчик, что он и вправду сидит под деревом и медитирует, не принимая пищи (что весьма удивляет). Но это еще не значит что он Будда. =)
(с).
так что это не  целиком утка.)

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

Внешность у него конечно благородная и манера достаточно необычная.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX7s9reTmQ0&NR=1

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Кумо

> Внешность у него конечно благородная и манера достаточно необычная.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX7s9reTmQ0&NR=1


Чота подоброс, да и ОММАНЕЙ пообзавелся, судя по флагам))

----------


## Jani

Хорош конечно, и слова нужные выучил! Да слишком много артистизма, тут просветлением и близко не пахнет. Ох попадет ему от Каммы за это! Жаль пацана, ибо не ведает, что творит!

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

Ну я бы не стал так уж резко...

Всё-таки было многократно засвидетельствовано, что он сидел неподвижно, без пищи и еды в течение нескольких дней.
Такое возможно только в глубокой медитации.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSKBY...eature=related

----------

Denli (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

А что, Будда все еще перерождается?

----------

Joy (25.09.2010), Буль (23.11.2009)

----------


## Jani

Ладно, испытание временем покажет, что он за фрукт.

----------


## Zom

> А что, Будда все еще перерождается?


Кстати сам Банджан говорил что он не является Буддой, а "находится на уровне ринпоче".

*Из новостей:*

Палден Дордже (Банджан) хотел давать благословения с 18 по 23 ноября 2009 в Gadhi Mai Mela. Однако по соображениям безопасности духовенство не захотело предоставлять место для пуджи. Пален Дордже планирует появиться там 24 ноября *т.е. завтра*, когда будут проходить сотни жертвоприношений животных (по индуистским традициям).

Пален Дордже стал известен во всём мире, когда начал 6-летнюю медитацию в возрасте 15 лет, ради "мира во всём мире" - в мае 2005. Он медитировал как минимум 10 месяцев перед толпами [интересующихся] людей, предположительно, безо всякой поддержки, в районе Bara, прежде чем ушёл [с этого места], чтобы продолжить практику в уединении. 

В прошлом году он давал благословения в Ноябре. Выстроилась очередь примерно в 400.000 паломников, чтобы получить его благослования за 12 дневный период. За этот период он произнёс две речи.

Речь (с субтитрами на разных языках, включая русский)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsM4cBctIdI

----------

Pema Sonam (23.11.2009)

----------


## Ersh

"Бог троицы приказал мне"... Пусть только появится на БФ! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (23.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Очередной яхвин сынок. )

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Хорош конечно, и слова нужные выучил! Да слишком много артистизма, тут просветлением и близко не пахнет. Ох попадет ему от Каммы за это! Жаль пацана, ибо не ведает, что творит!


Как людям нужно мало для веры  :Smilie: 
А артистизма, действительно, как у участника драмкружка.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Будда не перерождается. Этот мальчик, видимо, косит под Будду. Наверное, он верит в то, что он - Будда. Я думаю также, что кто-нить его подкармливает. Там же нет 24-часового видео-наблюдения. Я думаю, чтобы человеку жить, ему нужно кушать, пить и спать. 
Также, у мальчика, видимо, полно родственников, которые, наверное, кормятся за его счет.
Вообще, если этот мальчик способствует повышению интереса к буддизму, это хорошо, наверное. Пусть себе медитирует. И пусть ему будет хорошо  :Smilie:

----------

Бо (23.11.2009), Буль (23.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Наверное, он верит в то, что он - Будда. Я думаю также, что кто-нить его подкармливает. Там же нет 24-часового видео-наблюдения. Я думаю, чтобы человеку жить, ему нужно кушать, пить и спать.


Как раз нет, он сам отрицает, что он Будда - хотя в это верят его поклонники.
А насчёт видеонаблюдения - канал Дискавери снимал его непрерывно 96 часов. Я думаю мало кто может просидеть неподвижно такое количество времени, "просто притворяясь".




> В 2007 Канал "Дискавери" снял документальный фильм под названием "The Boy With Divine Powers". Вначале съёмочную бригаду попросили не входить за ограждение с колючей проволокой, и камеры с инфракрасным режимом не могли засвидетельствовать, что Баднжан сидел под деревом непрерывно в то время, как велась запись. Однако со второй попытки им удалось заснять его в течение 96 часов, днём и ночью, и в это время он не пил и не ел. Согласно словам учёных в этом фильме, среднестатистический человек должен умереть от отказа почек после 4 дней без пищи и воды. У мальчика не проявлялись типичные признаки физического повреждения тела, вызванные обезвоживанием. Пристальное исследование съёмочной бригадой мест вокруг дерева не выявило скрытых водопроводных труб или тайников с пищей.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddha_Boy

Если вышеописанное правда, то как минимум джханы он достиг.

----------

Маша_ла (23.11.2009), Михаил Макушев (24.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

В Непале есть экзотическая линия буддизма - неварская. Не оттуда ли мальчик?

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну дай бог, как говорится. В наше время трудно поверить в чудеса. Не знаю только тогда, если он всамделишний, зачем ему все это паблисити, паломники и известность? Он мог бы жить в монастыре, уединенно. В ритритном центре.
Думаю, что может мальчик и настоящий, но его паблисити - семейный бизнес-проект. Увы.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

> зачем ему все это паблисити, паломники и известность? Он мог бы жить в монастыре, уединенно. В ритритном центре.
> Думаю, что может мальчик и настоящий, но его паблисити - семейный бизнес-проект. Увы.


Да, вполне может быть. 
Кстати глубокая медитация не гарантирует глубкого прозрения. По крайней мере его не видно из тех публичных выступлений, которые были засняты -) Но сам факт впечатляет - 3 дня подряд никакой Гоенка не высидит.. -)

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Aleksey L.

чем же неварская линия буддизма такая экзотичная?

----------

Александр С (24.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, жалко ребенка. Но уж пусть теперь просветлевает, чтобы все это было не впустую.

----------

Jani (23.11.2009), Буль (23.11.2009)

----------


## Jani

> Да, жалко ребенка. Но уж пусть теперь просветлевает, чтобы все это было не впустую.


Если он не "дозреет", то есть опасность, что весь этот бред, который он говорил про божественное откровение выльется на наши головы в виде новой религии, а он представится в виде мессии - этакий Христос&Будда 2 в одном! Это будет уже серъезная проблема в плане деградации буддизма. Ну да сплюнем - тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Маша_ла (23.11.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Не знаю только тогда, если он всамделишний, зачем ему все это паблисити, паломники и известность? Он мог бы жить в монастыре, уединенно. В ритритном центре.


Наставление в правильном образе жизни в массовом порядке. :Smilie:  (Эффективнее  :Cool: ,чем 9-летнее сидение Бодхидхармы уединённо в  пещере).

----------


## Саша П.

Стало любопытно, и на ютьюбе обнаружил много роликов про этого мальчика, вот, например:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVoLvLXRILg
И далее по ссылкам. 
Утверждается / и показано /, что его снимали на протяжение какого-то значимого периода времени, он действительно не ел, не пил.
Упоминается, что собирался медитировать в уединении лет 6. Потом куда-то пропал прежде, чем пару лет назад появиться снова  в образе знойного юноши. Ходят слухи, что видели в Бодхгае.
По происхождению он таманг / есть  такое гималайское племя, вроде  гурунгов/, по непальским меркам - происхождение низкое. Тем не менее, пару лет назад к нему за благословением в джунгли пришло 400 000 непальцев.  Много.  Чай соображают. Поехали в глушь. 
Что еще...
Завтра то есть 24го, он вроде должен что-то, наконец,  сказать в защиту животных от жертвоприношений. 

На мой взгляд, на  кадрах в 2005 мальчик действительно медитирует.  И все-таки зачем 15-летнему непальцу заниматься  всякой такой ерундой, когда есть  компьютеры, мотоциклы и голливуд. С другой стороны,зная немного политическую ситуацию там, можно предположить, что такой феномен, конечно, будет использован теми или иными политическими группировками, просто потому, что он потенциально популистский. Маоизм  тоже бешено популярен именно среди низких каст. И это, возможно, удачная альтернатива.

В общем, истину покажет время. Примеры того, как духовно развитые существа уходили из-под опеки имеются. Примеры другого рода, впрочем, тоже.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Если он не "дозреет", то есть опасность, что весь этот бред, который он говорил про божественное откровение выльется на наши головы в виде новой религии, а он представится в виде мессии - этакий Христос&Будда 2 в одном!


Едва ли. В Индии таких "пророков" миллион. А новых религий что-то не получается...

----------


## Сергей А

> чем же неварская линия буддизма такая экзотичная?


Про нее информации мало. :Smilie: 
Поделитесь, если есть, на русском.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну раз есть русский подстрочник, значит есть и последователи из РФ... ждемс на БФ.

Будут очередные ХОЛИВАРЫ.
Всегда радуюсь возможности разбить очередных врагов Учения.

Помнится Гуру Ринпоче предупреждал нас что появятся всякие проходимцы именующие себя учителями и они будут наносить Дхарме вред.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Господь Татхагатта Будда долгие годы искал Истину. Он действительно принес в мир новое Учение как свежий ветер, глоток воды жаждущему. Господь Татхагата начинал с проповеди Дхармы и его Дхарма действительно была глубока и обширна.

То что несет в бреду этот псевдоучитель... какое то послание богов троицы полная бредятина и показывает что этот пацан - Враг Учения, воплощение мары, сам люцифер. Памкин правильно сказал...очередной яхвин сыночек.

Есди бы это пацан был подлиным искателем Дхармы, то ему следовало бы как Будде сначала пройти обучение у всех учителей этой эпохи. То бишь например поучится у ЕС Далай Ламы, ЕС Кармап, у Намкхая Норбу и т.д. и лишь потом после освоения и применения Дхармы начать чему то учить.
А вот так сидеть... даже очень долго и я умею и не кушать по несколько дней много навыков не надо. Я могу спокойно неделю без еды обходится, потому как организм не требует и выгляжу при этом цветущим. Все что делает этот пацан... туфта и ложь.

----------

Ersh (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

из всего бизнесс сделают... даже какие то монахи затесались... мда.... не хватат непальцам образования и кругозора (основы различающей мудрости в современном мире). 
эх... куда Дхармапалы смотрят, хотя наверное смотрят и скоро расправятся с этим пацаном, дабы неповадно было народ мутить.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вот ещё... под Троицей надо понимать он имеет виду Тримурти - индуистскую тройку божков. А что Падмасамбхава велел делать с ними... закалывать пурбой.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Karadur

> А что Падмасамбхава велел делать с ними... закалывать пурбой.


Кто-нибудь здесь возьмётся выполнить повеление Падмасамбхавы?

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Александр С

Может быть еще, что перевод кривой. "Триратна", например, перевели как бога троицы, раз уж ринпоче - "божество".

Но выглядит все это, конечно, неубедительно.

----------

Zom (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Кто-нибудь здесь возьмётся выполнить повеление Падмасамбхавы?


из его же стана последователей надо отыскать Девадатту... раз уж он Будда, то и Девадатта где то по близости должен тусоваться для пущей правдоподобности.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Может быть еще, что перевод кривой. "Триратна", например, перевели как бога троицы, раз уж ринпоче - "божество".
> 
> Но выглядит все это, конечно, неубедительно.


не уж то в эпоху развитого интернета, космонавтики, сотовой связи телевидения и т.п. не могут найти нормальных россиян, или справится с терминологией.

хотя все что они делают, даже их ролики выглядят как то слабова то... по колхозному.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мне больше всего мальчика жалко... жизнь превратили в комедийное шоу "Трумана", как он не поймет   и не отправит их куда по дальше. Ведь должны же у человека быть ростки совести и др. положительные качества.

----------


## До

> А что Падмасамбхава велел делать с ними... закалывать пурбой.


Рекомендовал ритуальное смертоубийство?

А труп подносить кому или просто так?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вроде сжигают

но если серьезно, то мне его по человечески жалко... вынужден играть какую то роль, при том негативную в глазах просвещенной общественности. Да и Ерш не разрешает мне матюгать лжеучителей, а развивать к ним сострадание. Конечно же Ерш весьма прав.
Посидел и подумал о мальчике и действительно уняв эмоции родилось сострадание к нему, как ему потом придется за все это расплачиваться в самых глубинах адских миров... тут не до ха ха и хи хи хи.

----------


## До

> ему потом придется за все это расплачиваться в самых глубинах адских миров... тут не до ха ха и хи хи хи.


А что он сделал-то?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

наизусть не помню, но в тектах по коренным падениям написано следующее касаемо этого мальчика:
1. выдавал себя за просветленное существо 
2. "бахвалялся" достижениями которых у него нет 
3. совершил поступки которые нанесли большой вред Учению
4. учил не имея на то право и учил лжи (ввел в заблуждение) относительно Трех Драгоценностей

Мера наказания в виде лишения свободы в местах адов сроком кальпа 

прям УК какой-то

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## До

> Речь (с субтитрами на разных языках, включая русский)


Нашел в текстовом виде эту его речь, кому лень слушать http://www.paldendorje.com/index.php...d=11&Itemid=12

Утверждает, что у всех людей один атман.
Говорит следуйте пути милосердия, сострадания, ненасилия и мира, воздержитесь от убийства, насилия, жадноти, зависти, привязанностей и злого характера.
Говорит после смерти трудно вернуться к человеческой жизни, кто думает, что мы не реикарнируем - нет, человеческая жизнь заслуживается доброделеньым трудом.
Потребляем плоды соотвественно залугам нашего труда.
Мир управляется тремя "формами" - гнев, жадность и зависть.




> 1. выдавал себя за просветленное существо


Он там сказал "я _буду медитировать пока не достигну самьяк самбодхи_". А в начале - "_следуя обету освободить мир_ ..."

----------

Zom (24.11.2009), Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ну явно лжеучитель, надобно делегацию снарядить и сразить его в диспуте, что бы не вводил людей в заблуждение своими роскознями об атмане

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## До

> ну явно лжеучитель, надобно делегацию снарядить и сразить его в диспуте, что бы не вводил людей в заблуждение своими роскознями об атмане


Видать не имеет образования буддийского просто. Но очевидно, что хочет излагать буддийскую т.з.

----------

Zom (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

Правильный поцанчег. Благие тезисы задвигает, личный пример опять ж.
Совершенно непонятно что * Dorje Dugarov* кипятиться.
ИМХО.

----------

Zom (24.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вряд ли новое воплощение будды.

----------


## Zom

> Видать не имеет образования буддийского просто. Но очевидно, что хочет излагать буддийскую т.з.


Кстати да. Я думаю если бы он поштудировал палийский канон - то, возможно, мог бы достаточно быстро стать архатом, с его-то медитативными способностями... Проблема, что родился не совсем там, где надо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Архаты, бодхисаттвы, будды всегда рождаются там где надо
раз он родился не там где надо, то таковым он не является...

на счет того что хочется нести буддийскую т.з. мало ли что кому хочется... мне может тоже хочется но я в силу природной скромности и не такого выдающегося образования по части дхармы не несу людям свои омрачения в виде почений в Дхарме, а я его пообразованней буду. так что пусть заткнется и идет в нормальный монастырь изучать Дхарму и встанет на настоящий путь

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мда... вот мне бы точно инквизитором быть... видать сидит глубоко во мне гелукпинское прошлое и борьба за чистоту веры

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.07.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

я бы его ещё несколько лет назад на костер отправил
и спас бы его этим от более дурной участи

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Может сбросимся на билет до Непала для Dorje?

----------

Александр С (24.11.2009), Джигме (28.12.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

аха, и я займу его место

----------

Джигме (28.12.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Jani

> я бы его ещё несколько лет назад на костер отправил
> и спас бы его этим от более дурной участи


Не стоит так распыляться, поберегите свою камму. Как Его камма ляжет, так и будет. Нам остается только наблюдать и делать выводы.

----------

Юндрун Топден (24.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Архаты, бодхисаттвы, будды всегда рождаются там где надо
> раз он родился не там где надо, то таковым он не является...


Так он и не является таковым. Почитайте - он говорил что "не надо называть меня Буддой, я нахожусь на уровне ринпоче". Насколько я понимаю, "ринпоче" не означает святость в обязательном порядке.

----------


## Поляков

> я бы его ещё несколько лет назад на костер отправил


Похоже, этот парень не очень хорошо горит.  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

На этом видео два костра, а он походу дела посередине. Но эта огненная практика какая-то странная - наверное что-то из тантр -)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

из всех ступеней бхуми нет такого уровня - Ринпоче.
мальчик (и те кто им управляет) даже не удосужились поинтересоваться что сие означает.
да и ринпоче тоже нельзя самопровозглашаться.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> На этом видео два костра, а он походу дела посередине. Но эта огненная практика какая-то странная - наверное что-то из тантр -)


мошенические трюки, никаких таких тантрических ритуалов нет... что б кто то там себя поджигал или там по огню бегал... все что они творят, это мошеничество для необразованных людей, невежд

Я не помню что бы Будда занимался такими фокусами дешевыми и мошеничеством.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

дешевые трюкачи на ротозейскую публику, бабло рубят

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

точно скиньтесь мне на СВД и на билетик... раздражают такие мошеники меня

----------

Джигме (28.12.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

> точно скиньтесь мне на СВД и на билетик... раздражают такие мошеники меня


Вы практикуете Дхарму будды Шакьямуни? 
Какая то пропаганда не буддийских воззрений, или мне кажется?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мда... вот такие мошеники вызывают в моем сознании неблагое намерение и праведный гнев, чем ещё больше усугубляют свою карму отвлекая народ от практики

это хорошо что мы не в средневековье живем и я не на месте своего предка князя Шилде Занги, а то взял бы дружину и пошел бы сжигать неверных и закалывать мечами, сажать на кол

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Вы практикуете Дхарму будды Шакьямуни? 
> Какая то пропаганда не буддийских воззрений, или мне кажется?


 :Big Grin:  в одном из текстов я читал слова Гуру Ринпоче - уничтожай тех кто вредит Дхарме Будды.  В силу своего бурят-монгольского происхождения я понимаю такие вещи прямо... меч в руки и вперед

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

> в одном из текстов я читал слова Гуру Ринпоче - уничтожай тех кто вредит Дхарме Будды.  В силу своего бурят-монгольского происхождения я понимаю такие вещи прямо... меч в руки и вперед


Вы читайте слова будды Шакьямуни - вернее  :Wink: 

Пыс: по моему представлению, публичное высказывание подобного отношения и есть вред Дхарме, если считаете что вредит то действуйте а не вносите раздор в сердца и умы "обычных" буддистов.

----------

Joy (26.09.2010), Бо (19.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Jani

> в одном из текстов я читал слова Гуру Ринпоче - уничтожай тех кто вредит Дхарме Будды.  В силу своего бурят-монгольского происхождения я понимаю такие вещи прямо... меч в руки и вперед


Хорошо, что вы не ирак-иранского происхождения :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## До

> в одном из текстов я читал слова Гуру Ринпоче - уничтожай тех кто вредит Дхарме Будды.  В силу своего бурят-монгольского происхождения я понимаю такие вещи прямо... меч в руки и вперед


Это не секретно? Прямо компромат на нингма выдаёте.

----------

Zom (24.11.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Едва ли. В Индии таких "пророков" миллион. А новых религий что-то не получается...


Ну Баба Сая тот еще Ошо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> "Бог троицы приказал мне"... Пусть только появится на БФ!


Ну вот выяснилось, что на самом деле сказал ему "Bhagavan of the three jewels", что совсем не Бог Троицы, но в остальном речь не впечатлила - это правда

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Хорошо, что вы не ирак-иранского происхождения


Тут не раз говорили хорошо что Доржо не мусульманин.
Увы, вы не угадали, я из бурят-монгольского рода Кудай который был включен Чингисханом в монгольскую нацию после взятия Багдада в 13 веке. То бишь я чисто перс (ирано-иракец). Мои предки как я не раз уже говорил жили в провинции Наянава (Ниневия) на территории нынешнего Ирака. Я жутко горжусь этим фактом, да и характер у меня вспыльчивый (но отходчивый) как у мусульман.

Но многое что я говорю жестокое (бить, крошить, мучить, уничтожать, воевать)... не более чем импульсивность моего характера, а не то что я буду делать на самом деле. К счастью для многих, об этом мальчике я думаю только с состраданием и как я уже писал... мне его по человечески жаль.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

но если было бы средневековье, я точно пошел бы сажать на кол подобных лжепророков... времена нынче не те - низя, общественное мнение осудит

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> я бы его ещё несколько лет назад на костер отправил
> и спас бы его этим от более дурной участи


Не, ну чо правда кипятишься? По тексту все нормально сказал. Пурбой проредить бы тех, кто назвал оно учением, а так - ну нельзя не согласиться с тем, что завидовать, убивать и безобразиями всяческими заниматься плохо. Это как одна моя знакомая с низкими способностями к бабке пошла
- А ты крестись
- Бабуль, да я ж еврейка
- Ну вот по-еврейски и крестись.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> аха, и я займу его место


Почему-то на языке крутится "Бориску на царствование!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так он и не является таковым. Почитайте - он говорил что "не надо называть меня Буддой, я нахожусь на уровне ринпоче". Насколько я понимаю, "ринпоче" не означает святость в обязательном порядке.


Ринпоче предполагает уровень реализации. Вот Тут я с Дордже Дугаровым соглашусь. Кто признал? Хде докУмент?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вот в том то все и дело, что он под соусом красивых слов - не убий, не укради и т.п. подсовывает ложь, сам занимается тем, против чего якобы он учит воздерживаться людей. мне конечно же до фени как они там в непале... но эта зараза псевдо буддизма имеет тенденцию расползаться по всюду и наносит вред настоящей Дхарме (вспомним Ошо, Саи Бабу, Аум Синрике, украинского братца под ником Али (что частый гость на БФ)), и т.п. псевдобуддистов), так что пурбой то оно видать правильно.
Мне как буряту вобщем то вреда от них мало, у нас Дхарма традиционная религия, а вот вам славянские братья из за таких говнюков ведь действительно достается, вас же с ними путают, под одну гребенку чешут. Это вам бы шевелится надо да СВД-шками отстреливать таких.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.07.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну что за методы? СВД. Ваджракилайю попросить, крылушком по горлышку и в колодец.

Кто там хвалился знанием секретных смертоубийств?  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

"Все кто не с нами тот против нас"(с)
Оставить только Кагью, Нингма и Гелуг - остальных расстрелять.
Чаневцев и Дзеновцев сжечь! 
Про остальных вообще молчу...

Так что ли?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вы не поняли, у меня нет сектантства и никогда и не было.
не надо путать лжеучения с подлинными школами буддизма.

да и нафиг мне оправдываться, и так понятно что я прав и все на моей стороне, или вы батенька за этого лжеучителя?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А вот это уже смелое заявление. "I have been meditating with lot of difficulty and *I have become the Guru of all dharma* or the first dharma of all which is srawan dharma." Серьезная заява на Гуру Всей Дхармы. 

Иосиф, дорогой, сакьяпинцев и бонпо забыли.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А вот это уже смелое заявление. "I have been meditating with lot of difficulty and *I have become the Guru of all dharma* or the first dharma of all which is srawan dharma." Серьезная заява на Гуру Всей Дхармы.


А я о чем и предупреждал... перечисляя коренные падения которые совершил этот самозванец. Порицать (обличать) самозванца благое дело, елки палки.
Будь я в Непале я бы не испугался и высказал бы ему в лицо все его нарушения и падения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А я о чем и предупреждал... перечисляя коренные падения которые совершил этот самозванец. Порицать (обличать) самозванца благое дело, елки палки.
> Будь я в Непале я бы не испугался и высказал бы ему в лицо все его нарушения и падения.


Ну тада кунаков надо брать, штоб спину прикрывали.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иосиф В

> вы не поняли, у меня нет сектантства и никогда и не было.
> не надо путать лжеучения с подлинными школами буддизма.
> 
> да и нафиг мне оправдываться, и так понятно что я прав и все на моей стороне, или вы батенька за этого лжеучителя?


традиционно такие вещи решались диспутом а не физическим устранением  :Smilie: 
а то у вас красной нитью - завалить неуча!  :Big Grin: 



> А вот это уже смелое заявление. "I have been meditating with lot of difficulty and *I have become the Guru of all dharma* or the first dharma of all which is srawan dharma." Серьезная заява на Гуру Всей Дхармы. 
> 
> Иосиф, дорогой, сакьяпинцев и бонпо забыли.


ну раз заява то спрашивать надо, а то вдруг и вправду...
Вообщем мне кажется не стоит тут спешить с выводами, а то "нехорошо может получиться".
Пока этот человек проповедует хорошие вещи, в плане как себя нужно вести, это уже благо с учетом количества народа которое ему внемлет.
А так в том регионе есть квалифицированные буддийские учителя, думаю им виднее насчет всего.

----------

Zom (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ну я малость следую тому, чему учил Сталин Багша :-)) - "Есть человек - есть проблема, нет человека, нет проблемы" (с) Иосиф Висарионович.

----------


## Aleksey L.

нео-нацисты так же мыслят

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

к сведению, я вчера в одном интернет магазине заказал кепи бундесвера M43 (с кокардой Эдельвейс), каску СС и офицерское кожаное пальто вермахта.  Вот кто я после этого  :Big Grin: 

шучу конечно же... только кепи, ну очень мне нравится, удобная и красивая (кокарда тоже).

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Пока этот человек проповедует хорошие вещи, в плане как себя нужно вести, это уже благо с учетом количества народа которое ему внемлет.
> А так в том регионе есть квалифицированные буддийские учителя, думаю им виднее насчет всего.


Хорошо, если ему сегодня удалось предотварить или хотя бы часть жертвоприношений, что должны были состояться.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011), Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Хорошо, если ему сегодня удалось предотварить или хотя бы часть жертвоприношений, что должны были состояться.


не думаю, не думаю что будут его слушать те кто приносит жертвы... очень мало вероятно... шансы - 1 против миллиона

----------


## Zom

Если его проповеди состоялись - то я думаю в новостях об этом очень скоро напишут. А может уже написали где - надо посмотреть.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> традиционно такие вещи решались диспутом а не физическим устранением 
> а то у вас красной нитью - завалить неуча!


У нас с Дордже несколько иные Учителя. Следуя наставлениям:

"Обет сострадательного освобождения
Не является обычным убийством и подавлением"

Такшта пурбу в жизненную силу и в сердце к Самантабхадре на перевоспитание.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ага, потом точно станут думать что ученики ЧННР мокрушники похлеще Ра Лоцзавы.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Хотя вот... в далеком 94 когда мой отец попросил у Норбу Ринпоче ванг Гуру Драгпура одним из аргументов отца было то, что щас местные "гелукпинцы" напрактикуются Ямантаку и начнут устраивать магические атаки на нас. На что Ринпоче конечно же ответил согласием и сразу же дал ванг. Это был одна из причин, вторая сами знаете. С тех пор Ринпоче дает Гуру Драгпура все время. Между прочим в Монголии Ринпоче дал посвящение чисто Ваджракилаи, но по дороге до Улан-Удэ он углядел тревожные знаки влияния других духов, что все "гелукпинские" забавы ерунда по сравнению с этой угрозой.

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вообщем мне кажется не стоит тут спешить с выводами, а то "нехорошо может получиться".
> Пока этот человек проповедует хорошие вещи, в плане как себя нужно вести, это уже благо с учетом количества народа которое ему внемлет.
> А так в том регионе есть квалифицированные буддийские учителя, думаю им виднее насчет всего.


Ну "нехорошо" уже потихонечку наступает, судя по его словам:

"If the whole world accepts one *right religion* I can light the light of peace."

Эта заявка на уровне моджахеда, извините.

А вот эта заявочка "We have to leave behind the *wealth and property* we have accumulated." кого-то мне напоминает. Парамиту даяния, конечно, никто не отменял, но не помню я, чтобы вместо непривязанности кто-то из Учителей призывал к растрате.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вот вот... стою рядом и поддакиваю, и я о том же

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

судя по его словам он чисто экстремист, либо поцанчег не ведает что творит и к чему все это приведет... им там маоистов хватает, а таких экстремистов - будет уже перебор

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну а какие еще по монгольским степям-то? Нефтяные, да нефтеналивные

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

продолжение мысли... и почему таким лжеучителям, фанатикам и самозванцам (в одном ряду с Гитлером, Лениным и прочими гадами с типо ангельскими личиками) внимает народ, но не внемлет подлинной Дхарме.
А исходя из того, что он там устраивает мошенические трюки с самоподжиганием, будем иметь скоро самосоженцев псевдобуддистов экстремистов.

----------


## Юй Кан

И почему ваще Кали-югу ни один будда не отменил? %)
Жили бы себе, припеваючи, и практиковали, не отвлекаясь ни на какой свербящий нас Гондурас! : ))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

История с новоявленным буддой выглядит более чем неправдоподобной.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> И почему ваще Кали-югу ни один будда не отменил? %)
> Жили бы себе, припеваючи, и практиковали, не отвлекаясь ни на какой свербящий нас Гондурас! : ))


и я все время этим же вопросом задаюсь  :EEK!:

----------

Юй Кан (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мысль в тему... "вайшнавские недобитки готовят хунту в непале, ЙО!"

всё... ушел спать

----------


## Нафанаил

> Если его проповеди состоялись - то я думаю в новостях об этом очень скоро напишут. А может уже написали где - надо посмотреть.


Проповедь 30 октября 2009 года:
http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/news/show...dhi-mai-temple

На саму церемонию Рам не был допущен властями.

----------


## Джигме

Читал  и смотрел про этого парня. Очень похоже на наглую лож. Помню он, типа, без еды и сна сидел несколько лет неподвижно. А когда ученые хотели проверить это и вообще обследовать парня он, опять же типа, таинственно исчез)))  Вот теперь опять появился))) Тока уже не сидит а уже учения дает)))) Смотрел клипы как он с умным и важным видом ваджром благословения раздает.

----------


## Нафанаил

> Помню он, типа, без еды и сна сидел несколько лет неподвижно. А когда ученые хотели проверить это и вообще обследовать парня он, опять же типа, таинственно исчез)))


1. А я думал он не от учёных, а от "зрителей" уходил.
2. В принципе и сейчас без еды, но "подвижно".

----------


## Джигме

> 1. А я думал он не от учёных, а от "зрителей" уходил.
> 2. В принципе и сейчас без еды, но "подвижно".


Не, не от зрителей. В том то и дело что тогда зрителей было хоть отбавляй. Каждый день толпами приходили, а он сидел, но на ночь территорию  где он сидел закрывали и занавешивали (для того чтобы он наконец поел и поспал наверно :Stick Out Tongue: ). А когда врачи и вроде даже ученые решили навестить чудо героя и проверить его состояние здоровья, то он чудесным образом исчез :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (24.12.2009)

----------


## Denli

> Не, не от зрителей. В том то и дело что тогда зрителей было хоть отбавляй. Каждый день толпами приходили, а он сидел, но на ночь территорию  где он сидел закрывали и занавешивали (для того чтобы он наконец поел и поспал наверно). А когда врачи и вроде даже ученые решили навестить чудо героя и проверить его состояние здоровья, то он чудесным образом исчез


Я уже писал по этой теме, но модераторы комментарий потерли (как противоречащий нормам морали БФ). Так вот: я в Непале специально спрашивал нескольких лам про мальчика, в т.ч. спрашивал настоятеле Шечена — Рабджама ринпоче. Так вот, ни один из лам не сказал, что мальчик — проходимец. Говрили, что не знают: "Может будда, а может и нет". Зато ясность посетителей форума явно выше чем ясность Рабджама Ринпоче и позволяет сходу сделать однозначное суждение. (Кстати, господа вирт.буддисты, кто нибудь из вас мальчика-то в живую видел? Или так, языком потрепать собрались?)

Зато темы, обсуждающие всяческих сомнительных деятелей из нашего отечества пресекаются на корню. Странно мне это. Может все-таки лучше того, кто нам знаком пообсуждаем? Так хоть спор предметный получится)))

----------

Sengel (15.06.2011), Zom (24.12.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Так вот: я в Непале специально спрашивал нескольких лам про мальчика, в т.ч. спрашивал настоятеле Шечена — Рабджама ринпоче. Так вот, ни один из лам не сказал, что мальчик — проходимец. Говрили, что не знают: "Может будда, а может и нет".


В Катманду в одном из тибетских храмов возле ступы Будханатх стоит портрет этого юноши.

----------


## Нафанаил

1. Появились Разумные люди. Посмотрим, доживут ли до утра их каменты... Не буду уж говорить всё, что думаю обо всём этом дабы не гневить высшие силы.
2. Теперь можно и видео посмотреть:  Речь Мальчика Будды Рама Бомджана против жертвоприношений в Храме Гади Маи

----------


## Юй Кан

Неужели по записи не видно, что этот замечательный харизматичный парень к концу своей речи всё чаще просто забывает явно выученный текст, а финал -- так, бедный, и не вспомнил, с трудом восстановив в памяти лишь последние фразы?

----------

Bastiliy (25.12.2009)

----------


## Bastiliy

Ха! Парень в конце подкачал, текст начал забывать, хоть кто нибудь бы помог  :Smilie:  Мне кажеться либо он иллюзионист, который показывает как долго он может находиться без еды, воды и сна. Либо этот парень действительно обладает сидхами, но кто-то во время подсуитился и решил сделать из этого цирк. 
Если он действительно был бы полностью реализовавшимся, то вряд ли стал показывать публике свои достижения.

----------

Zom (26.12.2009)

----------


## Нафанаил

OK.

1. Возможно, Вы слышали о такой посвящённой, как Блаватская Елена Петровна. Так вот, во время спиритических сеансов, когда через неё людям передавались знания, её манера говорить очень напоминала то, как Рам произносит свои речи: с паузами, как будто с трудом переводя послания на человеческий язык. Если кто читал тексты, написанные Еленой Петровной, то могли заметить, насколько они сложны для понимания, в них нечеловеческая логика.

2. Послание Рама, о котором говорится выше, было сделано 30 октября. Более месяца потребовалось ламам, энтузиастам, разработчикам официального сайта Палдена Дордже (www.paldendorje.com), чтобы перевести послание на английский язык, и уже с английского люди могли переводить его на национальные языки. Сложность была в том, что послания Рама представляют собой сутры на невероятной смеси непальского языка и санскрита. Велика вероятность того, что Рам лишь переводит на человеческий язык послания Высшей Сущности.
Скоро будет ещё одно послание.

3. Юй Кан, Bastiliy и иже с ними, Вам не приходило в голову, что пройдёт время и Вы будете думать: "Как я мог такое писать о нём..."

Спасибо.

----------


## Буль

Да ладно вам! Вот посмотрел его видео. Чего набросились на парня? Правильные вещи говорит, зла никому, вроде бы, не делает.

PS: На Динга Юнхуя похож, если волосы постричь.

----------

Sten (27.12.2009), Аминадав (26.12.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 1. Возможно, Вы слышали о такой посвящённой, как Блаватская Елена Петровна.


На этом форуме принято добавлять к подобным подводкам "...не к ночи будет помянута."  :Smilie: 




> зла никому, вроде бы, не делает.


Очень спорное утверждение.

----------

Bob (27.12.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Возможно, Вы слышали о такой посвящённой, как Блаватская Елена Петровна. Так вот, во время спиритических сеансов, когда через неё людям передавались знания, её манера говорить очень напоминала то, как Рам произносит свои речи: с паузами, *как будто с трудом переводя послания на человеческий язык*. Если кто читал тексты, написанные Еленой Петровной, то могли заметить, насколько они сложны для понимания, в них нечеловеческая логика.
> 
> [...] *Велика вероятность того, что Рам лишь переводит* на человеческий язык послания Высшей Сущности.
> Скоро будет ещё одно послание.


Замечательный переход от "как будто переводит" до "велика вероятность, что [...] переводит". Т.е. от вольного умозрительного предположения -- к почти полной уверенности. Но о переводах и переводчиках -- ниже.

Во-первых же -- что касается Блаватской: почитайте?

Во-вторых, какая там нечеловеческая логика, если парень начинает складно и ладно, а чем дальше -- тем больше паузы, вплоть до пропусков целых периодов? И это при том, что говорит он о совершенно банальных вещах, известных в мире до него и без него.

В-третьих, трудностями перевода с неземного/нечеловеческого можно пытаться оправдывать что угодно. Однако передача вербализованного знания из некоего "внеземного источника" происходит именно на том языке, на каком мыслит реципиент, т.е. на языке который понятен принимающему эту *уже вербализованную* информацию без перевода.

Наконец, Вам, видимо, не приходилось вживую общаться с российскими контактёрами или "пророками", вещающими, как правило, без запинок и колебаний? Так вот: если реципиент "ретранслирует" такую информацию, то пауз/пропусков у него просто быть не должно: он -- всего лишь "передатчик", бессамостно воспроизводящий один к одному слышимое ему. В противном случае он неизменно вносит искажения, связанные с несовершенством его ума. Как это сплошь и рядом бывает у переводчиков-синхронистов.




> 3. Юй Кан, Bastiliy и иже с ними, Вам не приходило в голову, что пройдёт время и Вы будете думать: "Как я мог такое писать о нём..."


Тонкий риторческий укоряющий вопрос, взывающий как бы к совести...
Но при чём тут Юй Кан, *никак и нигде не осудивший это парня*? : )
Мне, если уж договаривать, просто жаль его...

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да вот. Парню б лучше было накрыть голову плащом и изобразить как он рыдает по несчастным животным, против убийства которых он протестует. Было б правдоподобнее. Ну и кого-нибудь поработать с мимикой нанять. А то глаза бегают, осталось только губы кусать и волосы на палец накручивать.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Очень спорное утверждение.


Разве Вы не отличаете предположение от утверждения?

----------

Артем Тараненко (26.12.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> OK.
> 
> 1. Возможно, Вы слышали о такой посвящённой, как Блаватская Елена Петровна. Так вот, во время спиритических сеансов, когда через неё людям передавались знания, её манера говорить очень напоминала то, как Рам произносит свои речи: с паузами, как будто с трудом переводя послания на человеческий язык. Если кто читал тексты, написанные Еленой Петровной, то могли заметить, насколько они сложны для понимания, в них нечеловеческая логика.


Нафаил, у нас на форуме не приветствуется пропаганда окультизма. Вам - устное предупреждение.

----------

Bob (27.12.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (27.12.2009), Читтадхаммо (30.12.2009)

----------


## Кумо

> Да вот. Парню б лучше было накрыть голову плащом


И включить лайт-сэйбр для пущего эффекту :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> OK.
> 
> 1. Возможно, Вы слышали о такой посвящённой, как Блаватская Елена Петровна. Так вот, во время спиритических сеансов, когда через неё людям передавались знания, её манера говорить очень напоминала то, как Рам произносит свои речи: с паузами, как будто с трудом переводя послания на человеческий язык. Если кто читал тексты, написанные Еленой Петровной, то могли заметить, насколько они сложны для понимания, в них нечеловеческая логика.


Возможно, вы слышали что она было просто шарлатанкой.......

А если вы все таки убеждены что она была "посвященной"( :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ), то скажите кем она была посвящена и во что :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> OK.
> 2. Послание Рама, о котором говорится выше, было сделано 30 октября. Более месяца потребовалось ламам, энтузиастам, разработчикам официального сайта Палдена Дордже (www.paldendorje.com), чтобы перевести послание на английский язык, и уже с английского люди могли переводить его на национальные языки. Сложность была в том, что послания Рама представляют собой сутры на невероятной смеси непальского языка и санскрита. Велика вероятность того, что Рам лишь переводит на человеческий язык послания Высшей Сущности.
> Скоро будет ещё одно послание.


Высшая сущность это кто такой и счем его едят :Smilie: ?? И высши по отношению к кому, или по сравнению с чем?? :Smilie: 




> 3. Юй Кан, Bastiliy и иже с ними, Вам не приходило в голову, что пройдёт время и Вы будете думать: "Как я мог такое писать о нём..."
> 
> Спасибо.


Мне нет, не приходило и никогда не прийдет. Ну появился еще один шарлатан и что? Или вы хотите сказать что вместо того чтобы про него такое писать надо было действовать, и камнями его закидать? Но не побегу же я его камнями закидовать в Непал. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

В любом случае интересно ознакомиться с современной коньюктурой коллективного бессознательного, которую эта фирма обслуживает  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Нафанаил

Всё идёт своим чередом. Существует две противоположные точки зрения, и это правильно. Так и должно быть.

Предлагаю ознакомиться с мнением очевидца: http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/284464

Перевод: http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/news/show...uyuschiy-budda





> Нафаил, у нас на форуме не приветствуется пропаганда окультизма. Вам - устное предупреждение.


Вас понял

----------


## Джигме

> Ну Баба Сая тот еще Ошо.


Баба Сая пошибче мальчика будет. То есть он шибко мальчиков любит, особенно с западных стран. И помощьники у него получше и больше, и трюки у него лучше отточенны, хотя тоже видно что и как трукачит.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (30.12.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Всё идёт своим чередом. Существует две противоположные точки зрения, и это правильно. Так и должно быть.
> 
> Предлагаю ознакомиться с мнением очевидца: http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/284464
> 
> Перевод: http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/news/show...uyuschiy-budda



Что мне мнение очевидца? Вон у Саи Бабы очевидцев море, и фокусы поставленны лучше. И "очевидцев" верующих в эти фокусы тоже море, даже в России. Однакож тоже шарлатан. А тут грязный непалец, который даже текст зазубрить не может нормально.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (30.12.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Всё идёт своим чередом. Существует две противоположные точки зрения, и это правильно. Так и должно быть.
> 
> Предлагаю ознакомиться с мнением очевидца: http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/284464
> 
> Перевод: http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/news/show...uyuschiy-budda


Асилил. Не понял к чему это и что это подтверждает. Научить раздавать хадаки и благословлять при должной сноровке можно и обезьяну.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Есди бы это пацан был подлиным искателем Дхармы, то ему следовало бы как Будде сначала пройти обучение у всех учителей этой эпохи. То бишь например поучится у ЕС Далай Ламы, ЕС Кармап, у Намкхая Норбу и т.д. и лишь потом после освоения и применения Дхармы начать чему то учить.
> А вот так сидеть... даже очень долго и я умею и не кушать по несколько дней много навыков не надо. Я могу спокойно неделю без еды обходится, потому как организм не требует и выгляжу при этом цветущим. Все что делает этот пацан... туфта и ложь.


Приятно слышать, что отъевшиеся бурятские ламы готовы поголодать, дабы выглядеть малость поприличнее. Видел на днях фото лам иволгинского дацана с Медведевым. 
Как в анекдоте: Хрущев на свиноферме

Мышление у этого Доржика стереотипное и видно не шибко он начитан. Это типично для большинства бурятских деревенских лам. В 20 веке  в 21 кстати, это уже не очень простительно. И пора бы знать из истории буддизма, что не обязательно уж так шибко учиться у всех кармап и ННР. Были ринпоче самородки, что с детства мантрами чесали без всякого обучения. 

Это хорошо, что Доржик готов поумерить свои аппетиты и не потреблять позы килограммами хоть три дня. Но это, пожалуй, единственные сиддхи, коими он может похвастаться. Юноша, похоже, все же не очень обычный и довольно сложно судить однозначно. Надо принимать во внимание, что в Тибете и Индии  всегда было много святых, людей с сиддхами, но это еще действительно не означает, что он один из многих будд. Есть будды с кальпами, вроде Кашйапы, Щакйамуни и прочих, а есть без кальпы, вроде Падмасамбхавы, Цзонкхапы, и многих и многих других. Но и среди них много тонкостей. Во всей полноте качества будды описаны в 8 главе Абхисамайаламкары, так что интересующие могут сравнить. 
Но в той же мере это может быть человек с развитыми сиддхами и это может быть не обязательно результат буддийской практики, да если и буддийской, то что? В Тибете сиддхов пруд-пруди всегда было. Было их много и в России. И раньше и сейчас.
Например, Люба Ацагатская. Скорее всего она действительно воплощение Зеленой Дары, но правда это произошло у нее только лет в 35 и теперь мало того, что она ясно видит и сообщает прихожанам и ламам суть произошедшего, дабы ламы уяснили, что надо читать в этой ситуации, она еще и ритуально помогает, но не читая тексты, а используя свои сверхъестественные силы. Но это так, мелочи. Главное для нее записи текстов, коих нет на земле, кои ей диктует некий учитель. Это типа дхарани на санскрите, (записывает русскими буквами). Когда сосредотачивается, то может объяснить каждое слово, но обычно так просто записывает, не утруждая себя расшифровкой каждого слова.  В начале каждого дхарани графема, каждую черту которой она может разъяснить, если задаешь вопрос. Быть подобным ретранслятором тяжелый труд, да и находиться с ней долго очень сложно, поскольку очень сильное напряжение около нее. Но правда никого она особенно не стремилась принимать, когда я у нее был и попал только по протекции или возможно потому что с ее родней был знаком. В частности она возвращала душу некоторым из моих детей. Это вообще был год достаточно большого очищения на земле, когда многие энергетические слабые люди могли запросто уйти, но это уже шаг в сторону.


Кто она святая? Ринпоче?
Есть сейчас на свете много людей, которые не едят годами и живы. Так что непожирание пищи тоже не чисто феномен Будды.
Потом нам же известно, что человек может загипнотизировать себя и войти в состояние художника и писать так, что все искусствоведы признают картину подлинником. Я знал такого человека,   он сейчас жив и очень известен. Но также можно войти в состояние любого будды и вещать. Послушайте с каким апломбом вещает всегда Доржо Дугаров. Ну прям будда, вылитый Будда. А папка его с каким апломбом вещал!.  
К сожалению, тибетцы многие лишены такого существенного элемента-дхармы как сомнение, про которое говорится что оно вместерождено с дхармакайей. Тоже относится ко многим монголам, бурятам, да и многим восточным людям. Они действуют по принципу лучше пере-поклониться чем недо-поклониться, дабы не влипнуть в историю с непочитанием будды. Поэтому их очень легко можно ловить на всевозможные мистификации. Они внутренне готовы к этому. Достаточно нескольких элементов образа=гештальта, в данном случае будды, как сознание уже додумывает до целостного образа=гештальта. Психологи знают этот феномен. Он касается как образа восприятия, так и образа мысли. Достаточно подбросить несколько частных элементов в поток буддийского сознания, как из обладателя этих элементов, в данном случае, этого юноши делают полного будду.  
Я, конечно, не знаю и не видел этого симпатичного юношу воочию и потому судить не решаюсь, но некоторые особенности восприятия и мышления восточного (и не только) человека надо иметь в виду. Развести восточного человека достаточно просто. Надо внешне вести себя как будда. Как говорится, молчи и за умного сойдешь. Поэтому лучше подобным юношам помалкивать и без надобности проповедь не читать, а если вообще не читать, так и вообще будут тебя как бессмертного Бабаджи почитать. Лень смотреть ролик но, судя по отзывам, здесь молодой человек несколько коряво проповеди читает. Но кстати и это не очень существенно. Дугаров может вспомнить учителя Н Н Р , который и читать то толком не умел, а передавал нечто гораздо большее. так что тут очень много аспектов и едва ли эта история быстро и однозначно закончится.

Странно (правда не очень поскольку большинство верующих достаточно темные и тупые люди и рады когда за них некий бог думает), что все эти почитатели только лбы разбивают да хадаки дарят. Лучше бы толковые вопросы по буддизму задавали. Тут бы все и стало ясно.
А кстати, что дает право Дугарову называть этого юношу пацаном? Может Дугаров сама Будда?

----------

Sten (30.12.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Эмоциональненько. В особливости понравился аргумент "испокон веку славилась земля индийская своими святыми"  :Smilie:  Даже анекдот вспомнился "...и пусть только французы вякнут, что это они минет изобрели"  :Smilie:  

Вот только по существу ничего не добавилось. Медитирует он себе и медитирует. Только вот в политику бы не лез. А как только влез, так не только откровений не получилось, но и штампованая речь забылась. Зато добавилось профессионализма в раздаче хадаков.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей А

Меня хаер его смущает. Харизматично, конечно, но в жару крайне непрактично.
И еще клипы про него с сайта под музыку Наутилуса "Апостол Андрей", вот здесь например. Издеваются, что ли? :Smilie: 

Ну и глазки бегающие. Обычно у буддийских Учителей в глазах глубина и спокойствие. А здесь... Может быть хаер как раз и нужен, чтоб не так заметно было.

А говорить праведные речи и медитировать - это любой буддийский Учитель делает. Но никто же ЕСДЛ новым Буддой не называет.

Вобщем, не верю. Здесь и сейчас - не верю.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

К Жамбалу Доржэ: Не берете ли много на себя обвиняя многих?

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.12.2009), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Саша П.

Вот в этой теме я находил кое-какие ссылки про этого мальчика, к то не видел, но к мальчику не безразличен:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14385&page=3

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тут на видео и тибетцы монахи причем с хадаками подходят. Я начинаю запутываться. Может он правда будда. Не знамо.

----------


## Саша П.

> Тут на видео и тибетцы монахи причем с хадаками подходят. Я начинаю запутываться. Может он правда будда. Не знамо.


Я там выше высказывал гипотезу, что не тибетцы к нему подходят, ибо вот что может быть. Он не тибетец, он представитель гималайской народности, народности ничем особенным, кроме туристического бизнеса прежде не прославившегося, едва ли грамотного, традиционно буддийского или близкого к буддизму, но... Тибетцы - это тибетцы, для них сильны свои родовые связи, а гималайские народы хоть и отдают своих детей в монастыри, ну в России это понять тоже можно: талантливые инородцы, не больше. В монастырях много. Но не на троне.
Поэтому мальчик этот -  своего рода светоч для коренного населения. Оно вокруг него может сплотиться,хотя совсем непонятно зачем. Просто так. Нормальный исторический процесс разве что . И у нас  вон будда. 

Потом таманги запустят своего и  в космос, ага. 

 Нет, если мальчика признает тибетская верхушка, вот тогда будет интересно.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011), Доржик (31.12.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Тут на видео и тибетцы монахи причем с хадаками подходят. Я начинаю запутываться. Может он правда будда. Не знамо.


Есть еще такая секта "Новая Кадампа" называется, поклоняющиеся Шугдену. Там тоже тибетцы есть. И что? Они теперь не сектой стали чтоли?

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011), Доржик (02.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Поэтому мальчик этот - своего рода светоч для коренного населения. Оно вокруг него может сплотиться,хотя совсем непонятно зачем.


По-моему очень даже понятно зачем. Скока у них там идёт гражданская война, и вроде просвета не видать?

----------


## Буль

> А говорить праведные речи и медитировать - это любой буддийский Учитель делает. Но никто же ЕСДЛ новым Буддой не называет.


Далай-Лама является воплощением бесконечного сострадания всех Будд. Куда уж круче...




> Вобщем, не верю. Здесь и сейчас - не верю.


В некотором смысле забавно наблюдать как человек, не имеющий даже буддийской школы или традиции пафосно "не верит"...

----------


## Sten

> ...талантливые инородцы, не больше. В монастырях много. Но не на троне.


 
  Истина рождается в споре!  :Kiss:   Жаль, что это все тока на уровне бессознательного кроется у "наших" буддистов..

----------


## Sten

> Истина рождается в споре!   Жаль, что это все тока на уровне бессознательного кроется у "наших" буддистов..


  Ничего против не имею.. просто это мнение почти не звучит.. редкость!  :Smilie: 
А на тронах я пока видел только самых смешных "инородцев".. особенно американских  :Cool:  (кроме нелюбимого тут Оле)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А на тронах я пока видел только самых смешных "инородцев".. особенно американских  (кроме нелюбимого тут Оле)


а Оле Нидал разве держатель трона?  :Smilie:  какого интересно? уж не Карма Кагью ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sten

> а Оле Нидал разве держатель трона?  какого интересно? уж не Карма Кагью ли?


да нет, наверное.. за-то он кого нада за яйца может крепко держать.. а это намного веселее!  :Cool:  
Всех СНГ!

ПС. на троне далеко не уедешь

----------


## Саша П.

> По-моему очень даже понятно зачем. Скока у них там идёт гражданская война, и вроде просвета не видать?


Многим нравится: маоисты лозунг вывесили уже давно , "Да здравствует великая гражданская война !"
В обшем, понятно, что должна быть какая-то мирная инициатива.

----------


## Сергей А

> Далай-Лама является воплощением бесконечного сострадания всех Будд. Куда уж круче...


Но его же Буддой не называют.




> В некотором смысле забавно наблюдать как человек, не имеющий даже буддийской школы или традиции пафосно "не верит"...


А по-вашему для того, чтобы верить человеку нужно обязательно иметь традицию? У меня-то как раз взгляд не "замыленый" :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Но его же Буддой не называют.


"Не называют", или Вы не слышали? Далай Лама сам признаёт то, что многие считают его живым буддой.




> А по-вашему для того, чтобы верить человеку нужно обязательно иметь традицию? У меня-то как раз взгляд не "замыленый"


Не верьте сколько Вам угодно. Вопрос только в  ценности такого постороннего мнения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но его же Буддой не называют.


А "эманация Авалокитешвары" это тогда что?

----------


## Сергей А

> Не верьте сколько Вам угодно. Вопрос только в  ценности такого постороннего мнения.


Чтож теперь - мне не делиться своим мнением на БФ? Или спрашивать Вас каждый раз о его "ценности"? Я, кстати, привел аргументы, на которых построил свое мнение - волосы, глаза и музыка, подобраная адептами под видео. Зачем Вы про ценность моего мнения завели разговор, а?

----------


## Сергей А

> А "эманация Авалокитешвары" это тогда что?


Мне показалось, что юноша себя немного по другому позиционирует.

----------


## Bob

А теги забавные.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Чтож теперь - мне не делиться своим мнением на БФ? Или спрашивать Вас каждый раз о его "ценности"? Я, кстати, привел аргументы, на которых построил свое мнение - волосы, глаза и музыка, подобраная адептами под видео. Зачем Вы про ценность моего мнения завели разговор, а?


Просто мне Ваши аргументы показались забавными, и я выразил по этому поводу своё мнение. Не более того.

----------


## Сергей А

> Просто мне Ваши аргументы показались забавными, и я выразил по этому поводу своё мнение. Не более того.


Меня тоже позабавила музыка песни про апостола Андрея в клипе с буддийскими церемониями.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

Меня даже больше позабавило то, что Вы поставили эту песню в вину мальчику, находящемуся в Индии, который даже слова по-русски не понимает.

----------


## Сергей А

> Меня даже больше позабавило то, что Вы поставили эту песню в вину мальчику, находящемуся в Индии, который даже слова по-русски не понимает.


Где я поставил это ему в вину?
Я построил аргументацию на том, что если адепты понимают его появление, как явление апостола - то горе таким адептам. А каков поп - такой и приход.

Что бы закончить спор - я понимаю, что мое мнение необьективно и строится на сомнительных аргументах. Но оно (пока) такое. Хоть и не представляет для Вас ценности, но оно сложилось.

----------

Буль (31.12.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Все почему то ищут того, кому можно поклониться и преподнести жизнь на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой. Народ: вот новый Аватар, вот Будда, вот Христос, вот Вишну снизошедший. Ну почему же все хотят переложить ответственность на других, почему всем так нужно новое божество, когда всё что вам нужно является лишь подлинной вашей природой.
Я пологаю было множество Будд, Архатов и Бодхисаттв о которых никто и слыхом ни слыхивал, но они сделали много больше для нас нежели мы знаем. И для этого не обязателно приглашать сотню журналистов (да боюсь ещё и деньги собирают). 
Практикуйте, васё необходимое у нас для этого есть.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне показалось, что юноша себя немного по другому позиционирует.


Обычно так говорят о ЕСДЛ

----------


## Сергей А

> Обычно так говорят о ЕСДЛ


Точнее - о всех Далай Ламах.

----------


## Саша П.

> Мне показалось, что юноша себя немного по другому позиционирует.


Я уже немного подзабыл, что успел прочитать про этого мальчика, но у меня не сложилось впечатление, что он сам как-то себя позиционирует. Хотя наверное позиционирует, куда в наше время без того. И не только мальчику.. 
Если кто-то даст ссылку на слова, заранее благодарен. Может, он сам и правда как-то себя с чем-то отождествляет. Тогда хочется точнее.

Больше же разговоров со стороны всякой сторонней публики, которая и мальчика подчас видала через бинокль. Но, справедливости ради,  где-то промелькнуло, что он , мол, Будда, а то как.

Про  Будду же  могу сказать следующее: еще из школьной программы известно, что уж кто-кто, а Будда не перерождается.  Иначе же это не Будда.  Поэтому налицо путаница в показаниях.

 В общем, тему, на мой взгляд, можно закрывать. Пока , разумеется, мальчик себя как-то не предъявит. Тогда, может,  и видно будет, что делать дальше.

----------

Denli (02.01.2010), Буль (02.01.2010), Сергей А (02.01.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Он не тибетец, он представитель гималайской народности, народности ничем особенным, кроме туристического бизнеса прежде не прославившегося, едва ли грамотного, традиционно буддийского или близкого к буддизму, но... Тибетцы - это тибетцы, для них сильны свои родовые связи, а гималайские народы хоть и отдают своих детей в монастыри, ну в России это понять тоже можно: талантливые инородцы, не больше. В монастырях много. Но не на троне.
> 
> Потом таманги запустят своего и  в космос, ага. 
> 
> Нет, если мальчика признает тибетская верхушка, вот тогда будет интересно.


Здесь я позволю себе не согласиться. У Тибетцев пока что, хвала Победоносному, нет копирайта на буддизм вообще, и на буддизм ваджраяны в частности. А среди упомянутых вами гималайских народностей - шерпов и таманков - буддизм ваджраяны практиковался издавна: они по отношению к тибетскому буддизму стоят примерно как наши буряты, только с другой стороны. И среди их практиков встречаются очень серьезные.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Про  Будду же  могу сказать следующее: еще из школьной программы известно, что уж кто-кто, а Будда не перерождается.  Иначе же это не Будда.  Поэтому налицо путаница в показаниях.


Ого чо нынче в школах-то проходят.  :Smilie:   Они, конечно, не перерождаются, но рождаются чудесным образом.  :Smilie:  Это насколько я помню матчасть.

----------


## Саша П.

> Ого чо нынче в школах-то проходят.   Они, конечно, не перерождаются, но рождаются чудесным образом.  Это насколько я помню матчасть.


Да, у нас тоже учили, что из лотоса на озере. ..Джна.. блин, джна... Джнанакоша.

----------


## Саша П.

> Здесь я позволю себе не согласиться. У Тибетцев пока что, хвала Победоносному, нет копирайта на буддизм вообще, и на буддизм ваджраяны в частности. А среди упомянутых вами гималайских народностей - шерпов и таманков - буддизм ваджраяны практиковался издавна: они по отношению к тибетскому буддизму стоят примерно как наши буряты, только с другой стороны. И среди их практиков встречаются очень серьезные.


Денли, прошу прощение за корявое изложение. Я лишь пытаюсь сказать, что народности эти идут , нет, даже не вторым эшелоном, пятнадцатым. А то, что у тибетцев нет копирайта, надо говорить самим тибетцам. Для них и Мустанг-цы, будь они трижды практики, периферия. Ну, давайте вспомним основные тибетские  ветви и их вековую историю борьбы за первенство.  Какие тут таманги. 
Феодализм, короче.
Да, шерпа может быть продвинутым и даже перерожденцем,хотя, ей-богу, на ум не приходят примеры. Приходят примеры все больше их примитивных околобуддуйских автохтонных верований в естественных условиях.  Хотя их, горцев,  много  и в монастырях и от тибетца не сразу отличишь. 
 И здесь пока речь идет о том, что при всей симпатии мальчика никто никем не признал, и что, возможно, важнее, непонятно кем  и кому признавать. Ибо хоть какая-то структура  прежде  должна быть проявлена.  Какие-то линии.  "Этот из наших".
Вы же  наверняка в курсе сложностей поиска и признания  воплощений, и т.п.

----------

Denli (02.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Нафанаил

Как я понял, данная информация здесь мало кому интересна. Если совсем надоело, скажите - прекращу постить.

Теперь история с девушкой: так, для информации. Её на оф. сайте paldendorje.com не выкладывали, т.к. не хотели, чтобы люди посчитали, что они устраивают шумиху. На неофициальном разместить разрешили:
http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/news/show...rama-bomdzhana

Понятно, что речь у неё пропадала из-за какой-то психологической травмы, и особого чуда в произошедшем нет.

----------


## Таира

Не хочу никого обидеть, но вдруг это просто больной ребенок?

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

С этим непальским юношей не однократно встречался наш Учитель Тэрасава - сэнсэй. В часности последний раз 25-28 декабря 2009 года. Он называет его непальским бодхисаттвой. Этот юноша действительно обрёл глубокое самадхи и о себе никаких громких заевлений не делает. Он говорит, что скоро закончится его переод строгого уединения и он начнёт совершать деяния ради спасения всех живых существ.

А о поломниках могу сказать, что они ему очень сильно досождают (их действительно очень много) и он раньше просто от всех старался скрытся, но его всегда находили.

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Господь Татхагатта Будда долгие годы искал Истину. Он действительно принес в мир новое Учение как свежий ветер, глоток воды жаждущему. Господь Татхагата начинал с проповеди Дхармы и его Дхарма действительно была глубока и обширна.
> 
> То что несет в бреду этот псевдоучитель... какое то послание богов троицы полная бредятина и показывает что этот пацан - Враг Учения, воплощение мары, сам люцифер. Памкин правильно сказал...очередной яхвин сыночек.
> 
> Есди бы это пацан был подлиным искателем Дхармы, то ему следовало бы как Будде сначала пройти обучение у всех учителей этой эпохи. То бишь например поучится у ЕС Далай Ламы, ЕС Кармап, у Намкхая Норбу и т.д. и лишь потом после освоения и применения Дхармы начать чему то учить.
> А вот так сидеть... даже очень долго и я умею и не кушать по несколько дней много навыков не надо. Я могу спокойно неделю без еды обходится, потому как организм не требует и выгляжу при этом цветущим. Все что делает этот пацан... туфта и ложь.


   Уважаемый подскажите плиз новенькому:
http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/video/sho...-noyabrya-2008
Этот паренек является учеником одного ламы и принадлежит определенной буддистской школе. Его наставник как я понял готовил с ним речь для выступления, и был рядом во время выступления. Т.е. буддистский наставник полностью поддерживает его речь. 

  Паренек говорит о связи души и Сверхдуши, которую очень трудно установить и что это является высочайшей колесницей или Махаяной.
Учение которому люди не следуют и забыли.

  Можете связать это с буддистскими сутрами и трактовками?

p/s Вопрос ко всем кто может вставить свое слово.

----------


## Zom

> Паренек говорит о связи души и Сверхдуши, которую очень трудно установить и что это является высочайшей колесницей или Махаяной.
> Учение которому люди не следуют и забыли.


Это Гигаяна - круче которой уже не бывает )))




> Не хочу никого обидеть, но вдруг это просто больной ребенок?


Ну больные по трое суток в самадхи не сидят..

----------

Ersh (16.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (16.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Это Гигаяна - круче которой уже не бывает )))
> Ну больные по трое суток в самадхи не сидят..


  Ну это вы зря. Бывает и покруче например Тераяна.
   Согласен, он крут. Ему даже Атмана мало, Параатмана хочет.
А в буддизме про Параатман что слышно? Если о нем говорит последователь буддизма, значит есть подобные сутры. Кто знает или что слышал?

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Его наставник как я понял готовил с ним речь для выступления, и был рядом во время выступления. Т.е. буддистский наставник полностью поддерживает его речь.


Ага, вот и кукловод обнаружился.

----------

Bob (16.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (16.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Ага, вот и кукловод обнаружился.


  Так ведь это абсолютно нормально и правильно. Как же может подросток знать такие буддистские термины. Его обучают названию тех состояний, в которых находился согласно буддистской терминалогии. Это вся для того чтобы не было ляпов, когда своим состояниям подбираешь слова из обычного обихода мирян.

  Это означает что буддистские школы  набирают одаренных учеников и обучают их грамоте.

----------


## Ersh

> Так ведь это абсолютно нормально и правильно. Как же может подросток знать такие буддистские термины. Его обучают названию тех состояний, в которых находился согласно буддистской терминалогии. Это вся для того чтобы не было ляпов, когда своим состояниям подбираешь слова из обычного обихода мирян.
> 
>   Это означает что буддистские школы  набирают одаренных учеников и обучают их грамоте.


Ученики не сидят на высоких сиденьях и не несут явно заученную с чужих слов ересь публично.

----------

Читтадхаммо (16.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Ученики не сидят на высоких сиденьях и не несут явно заученную с чужих слов ересь публично.


  Не совсем понял. Вы хотите сказать что он нес ересь в присутствии одобряющего буддистского наставника?
  В чем тогда ересь по вашему? 
  Или это просто личная неприязнь и не важно что он скажет, все  равно будет ересью? :Smilie:

----------


## Нафанаил

По поводу "кукловода":
http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/news/show...a-s-propovedyu - второй абзац.

На самом деле, более высокомерной публики, чем здесь, не встречал. 
Посему удачи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Или это просто личная неприязнь и не важно что он скажет, все  равно будет ересью?


А он может сказать что то новое?

----------


## Bob

> На самом деле, более высокомерной публики, чем здесь, не встречал.


А Вы для сравнения попробуйте на православном форуме(все поняли на каком) позадвигать про Виссариона какого-нить, и увидете их реакцию... Тут ещё мягко к этому относятся, ящитаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> А он может сказать что то новое?


  Вроде обещал много новых сутр. Поживем увидим.
  Но для начала надо хотя бы понять то что он сказал сейчас. Вот и спросил, кто нить может его речь немного откоментировать. Кроме ересь или все верно.

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> По поводу "кукловода":
> http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/news/show...a-s-propovedyu - второй абзац.
> 
> На самом деле, более высокомерной публики, чем здесь, не встречал. 
> Посему удачи.


  Нафанаил, спасибо за ссылочку. Интересная информация, по ней оказывается что кукловод Высшая Сущность, а не лама.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вроде обещал много новых сутр. Поживем увидим.
>   Но для начала надо хотя бы понять то что он сказал сейчас. Вот и спросил, кто нить может его речь немного откоментировать. Кроме ересь или все верно.


Сутры не интересуют (этого и от Будды Шакьямуни осталось вполне предостаточно)... Желательно, чтобы огласил, какие будут курсы валют к лету.

...

А какие аргументы в пользу того, что это - Будда или там Арья-Бодхисаттва?

P.S. Лично мне прогоны про сверхдушу просто не интересны.

----------

Bob (17.01.2010), Читтадхаммо (16.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Сутры не интересуют (этого и от Будды Шакьямуни осталось вполне предостаточно)... Желательно, чтобы огласил, какие будут курсы валют к лету.
> 
> А какие аргументы в пользу того, что это - Будда или там Арья-Бодхисаттва?
> 
> P.S. Лично мне прогоны про сверхдушу просто не интересны.


Мне курсы валют и пр. мирские шалости и игры просто не интересны, а вот прогоны про Сверхдушу очень даже интересны. 
Он не говорил что он Будда, он сказал что пока не обрел энергии или природы Будды. 6 лет в Самадхи думаю сделают свое дело.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне курсы валют и пр. мирские шалости и игры просто не интересны, а вот прогоны про Сверхдушу очень даже интересны. 
> Он не говорил что он Будда, он сказал что пока не обрел энергии или природы Будды. 6 лет в Самадхи думаю сделают свое дело.


За прогонами о СверхДуше в ближайщий православный храмик обращаться не пробовали? Там этого добра богато...

+ 6 лет в Самадхи какое отношение имеют к Дхарме Будд?

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (16.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> За прогонами о СверхДуше в ближайщий православный храмик обращаться не пробовали? Там этого добра богато...


  Спасибо, признателен. Конечно знаком и не только в православном, но и в других религиях.
  Но мне больше импонирует буддистская точка зрения. Вот и интересуюсь. Расширяю так скать духовный взгляд с философской точки зрения.




> + 6 лет в Самадхи какое отношение имеют к Дхарме Будд?


 Он сам так сказал, что ему нужно это время для обретения полного просветления. У каждого свой срок. Только я и сам не понимаю каким образом он определил свой срок.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Спасибо, признателен. Конечно знаком и не только в православном, но и в других религиях.
>   Но мне больше импонирует буддистская точка зрения. Вот и интересуюсь. Расширяю так скать духовный взгляд с философской точки зрения.


Буддийская точка зрения вот к этому перформенсу то какое имеет отношение?




> Он сам так сказал, что ему нужно это время для обретения полного просветления. У каждого свой срок. Только я и сам не понимаю каким образом он определил свой срок.


Мало ли кто утверждает, что он - новое пришествие Иисуса Христа... Этот позиционирует себя так.

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Буддийская точка зрения вот к этому перформенсу то какое имеет отношение?


  Имеет, там вокруг нет других религий и ламы вроде не православные.
Этот вопрос как  раз я задал первым. Вот жду тех кто может что нить грамотно сказать по буддистски. :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.etapasvi.com/ru/video/sho...-noyabrya-2008


Интересно, что уже и сайт на русском языке сделан. 
Ничего не напоминает?



> Можете связать это с буддистскими сутрами и трактовками?
> 
> p/s Вопрос ко всем кто может вставить свое слово.


*При людях с жизненным сроком в восемьдесят тысяч лет, о монахи, появится в мире Блаженный по имени Майтрея* – святой, истинновсепросветленный, совершенный в вЕдении и поведЕнии, пришедший во благе, знаток людей, непревосходимый, укротитель буйных мужей, учитель богов и людей. Просветленный, Блаженный – так же как я ныне в мире появился, – святой, истинновсепросветленный, совершенный в вЕдении и поведЕнии, пришедший во благе, знаток людей, непревосходимый, укротитель буйных мужей, учитель богов и людей, Просветленный, Блаженный. Он в этот мир людей с богами (низших небесных сфер), с богами (сфер) Мары и Брахмы, со шраманами и брахманами, с народом, богами и людьми сам постигнет, воочию узрит и изъяснит, так же как я теперь этот мир людей с богами (низших небесных сфер), с богами (сфер) Мары и Брахмы, со шраманами и брахманами, с народом, богами и людьми сам постиг, воочию узрел и изъясняю. *Он преподаст дхарму прекрасную в начале, прекрасную в середине, прекрасную в конце, благую по смыслу и выражению, полную и законченную, совершенно чистую, (ведущую) к брахманскому житию, – так же как я теперь преподаю дхарму прекрасную в начале, прекрасную в середине, прекрасную в конце, благую по смыслу и выражению, полную и законченную, совершенно чистую*, (ведущую) к брахманскому житию. Он поведет за собою многотысячную общину монахов, так же как я теперь веду за собою многосотенную общину монахов.

Чаккаватти Сиханада сутта
Т.е. следующий Будда придёт  не раньше, чем люди будут жить 80 000 лет.

----------

Bob (17.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Интересно, что уже и сайт на русском языке сделан. 
> Ничего не напоминает?


  Ничего пока не напоминает.



> Т.е. следующий Будда придёт  не раньше, чем люди будут жить 80 000 лет.


  А нам надо ждать что ли? Может мы сможем как нить сами пробудиться до этих золотых времен?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Ничего пока не напоминает.


А мне созревание очередной нью-эйджеровской секты напоминает.
Как-то всё очень уж быстро и слаженно.



> А нам надо ждать что ли? Может мы сможем как нить сами пробудиться до этих золотых времен?


Ниббаны достичь можете. А Буддой стать до этого не можете.

----------

Bob (17.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> А мне созревание очередной нью-эйджеровской секты напоминает.
> Как-то всё очень уж быстро и слаженно.


  людям это надо они хотят верить, что Бог послал великую душу им в помощь.




> Ниббаны достичь можете. А Буддой стать до этого не можете.


 Это почему это. Миларепа же стал Буддой.
  Я в Ниббану нехочу, пусть дзеновцы в ней отдыхают. Мне бы себя найти, вернее свое "Я", которое спит. Самадхи открывает дорогу к ней, разве не так?

   А Ниббана это стадия дхианы или не-эго или "не ум" или "меня нет", та же разновидность сна нашего "Я".

p/s надеюсь меня админ не забанит. :Embarrassment:  Чую ругатца будут.

----------


## Топпер

> людям это надо они хотят верить, что Бог послал великую душу им в помощь.


Да, это так.  :Frown: 
Не зря в православии есть поговорка: одень на деревянный чурбан фелонь и камилавку, как и у него через две недели, свои почитатели появятся.



> Это почему это. Миларепа же стал Буддой.


С чего бы это вдруг?

Следующий Будда - Будда Меттея (Майтрея). Разве Миларепа - это Меттея?



> Я в Ниббану нехочу, пусть дзеновцы в ней отдыхают. Мне бы себя найти, вернее свое "Я", которое спит. Самадхи открывает дорогу к ней, разве не так?


Основная концепция Буддизма - анатта. Отсутствие "я". А не его поиск.



> А Ниббана это стадия дхианы или не-эго или "не ум" или "меня нет", та же разновидность сна нашего "Я".


Это не буддийская концепция.



> p/s надеюсь меня админ не забанит. Чую ругатца будут.


Если будете проповедовать вещи подобные вышеприведённой, то такое нельзя исключить.

----------

Bob (17.01.2010), Ersh (17.01.2010), Буль (18.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (17.01.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Не совсем понял. Вы хотите сказать что он нес ересь в присутствии одобряющего буддистского наставника?
>   В чем тогда ересь по вашему? 
>   Или это просто личная неприязнь и не важно что он скажет, все  равно будет ересью?


Во-первых не придумывайте. Вы не можете сделать вывод о том, одобряет ли присутствующий лама слова мальчика или нет. Никакой прямой информации об этом нет. Есть слова, что "это находится за пределами понимания" ламы. То-есть вне того, что лама понимает. Вполне вежливый ответ, когда человек не хочет вызывать негатива, но намекает, что оратор порет чушь.
Во-вторых там написано, что лама послан наблюдать (в таком случае я ошибся, называя его кукловодом, так как сделал вывод с Ваших слов, когда Вы назвали его учителем мальчика). Вот он и наблюдает. 
Личной неприязни у меня быть не может, так как я лично ни с кем из действующих лиц не знаком.
А ересью я считаю высказывания этого юноши потому, что Будда учил, что нет никакой ни души, ни сверх-души. И это одно из краеугольных положений его учения, и он прямо говорил, что тот, кто это говорит - говорит ересь.
Поскольку мальчик утверждает, что он излагает учение Махаяны, цитирую по основополагающей Сутре Махаяны - Ваджрачхеддика Праджняпарамита Сутре




> Если бодхисаттва имеет представление “я”, представление “личность”, представление “существо” и представление “вечная душа”, то он не является бодхисаттвой


И далее о тексту там идет подробное изложение почему это так.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Да, это так. 
> Не зря в православии есть поговорка: одень на деревянный чурбан фелонь и камилавку, как и у него через две недели, свои почитатели появятся.
> 
> С чего бы это вдруг?
> 
> Следующий Будда - Будда Меттея (Майтрея). Разве Миларепа - это Меттея?


 Потому что понял что этот мир иллюзия. А пребывающие в Ниббане этого не видят, потому как еще не до конца пробудились.
Будда это состояние пробужденного сознания души(Высшего Я) от сна или Алмазное Самадхи. 
А Дхиана это пока все еще сон Истинного Существа(души), но уже осознавшего что ложного "я" не существует. 




> Основная концепция Буддизма - анатта. Отсутствие "я". А не его поиск.
> Это не буддийская концепция.


  Только отсутствие ложного "я". А в буддизме например в сутре "Алмазной вершины" есть такое понятие как алмазное тело нашего истинного "Я".
http://www.japonica.ru/Buddhism/Vajrasekhara.shtml
Это уже к Алмазному Самадхи относится, а не к Дхиане.
  Если вы заметите, то в дзене например не говорят про Самадхи, его относят к уму. Но позвольте к какому уму, когда в нем нет мыслей и ума и это Сверхсознание в отличии от Дхианы.

Если в буддизме нет Самадхи то это относится к хинаяне.
А этот паренек из Непала днями напролет в Самадхи сидит.  




> Если будете проповедовать вещи подобные вышеприведённой, то такое нельзя исключить.


  Буду стараться не раздражать по возможности. И свое мнение подтверждать ссылками на сутры и авторитетных лам и йогов буддизма.
Заранее извиняюсь за несхожесть во взглядах.

Вот например:



> Взгляд Японского буддизма  
> на некоторые аспекты учения  
> По материалам Тецуно Уно, священника  
> в буддийском монастыре Сенсин 
> 
> В конечном счете я отброшу свое доверие к слепому «я», к своим силам и обрету веру в истинное «я» (истинное эго), воспитав ее за счет имитации сострадания Амитаба Будды, силы абсолютно иного рода.  
> 
> http://spiritual.ru/relig/is_there.html


Что по вашему такое Самадхи? Разве не пробуждение нашего "Я" Разве это не Атман Я-Есть вне двойственности?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Имеет, там вокруг нет других религий и ламы вроде не православные.
> Этот вопрос как  раз я задал первым. Вот жду тех кто может что нить грамотно сказать по буддистски.


Как нет других религий?! Да там махровый индуизм в полный рост да еще с такими вывертами, как Дакшинкали.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

"Введён жёсткий контроль на входе в комплекс, так как похоже, у Палдена Дордже, проявляется "аллергия" на деньги, кожу, наркотики, людей, которые едят мясо или пьют. Эта аллергия проявляется в виде произнесения заклинания, которое может длиться несколько часов кряду, во время которого он произносит "хаи", словно пытаясь восстановить связь с высшей сущностью, которая поддерживает его. И он не пытается скрыть это своё поведение. Такой зов повторялся дважды за девять дней, что я был там. Однажды движением руки он отверг двух человек, которые пили до прихода к нему. Он отказался благословлять их. В последствии он дал строгие указания относительно того, что не должно оставаться денег возле него, поскольку деньги от частого обращения накапливают отрицательную энергию. Кроме того, он настоял на том, чтобы не принималось никаких пожертвований, и чтобы его изображения никогда не продавались, а просто раздавались. (Этот запрет в большинстве своём игнорируется молодыми людьми, которые торгуют его изображениями вне комплекса)"

Слабоват парень. Будда вон слоника остановил, а это с алкоголиками совладать не в силах. Ну а последнее тоже как-то не согласуется с его же тезисами о том, что надо от имущества-то избавиться и обналичить в парткассу.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что понял что этот мир иллюзия. А пребывающие в Ниббане этого не видят, потому как еще не до конца пробудились.


Ерунду не говорите.



> Будда это состояние пробужденного сознания души(Высшего Я) от сна или Алмазное Самадхи. 
> А Дхиана это пока все еще сон Истинного Существа(души), но уже осознавшего что ложного "я" не существует.


Ещё раз пишу: вы высказываете не буддийские взгляды. Если будете продолжать пропаганду этой профанации - буду принимать меры.



> Если в буддизме нет Самадхи то это относится к хинаяне.
> А этот паренек из Непала днями напролет в Самадхи сидит.


Во-первых, школы "хинаяна" нет
Во-вторых, термин "хинаяна" - крайне оскорбителен. Чтобы вы знали.
В-третьих откуда вы взяли, что в "хинаяне" нет самадхи? Благородный Восьмеричный Путь своей восьмой составляющей имеет "самма самадхи" - правильную концентрацию.



> Что по вашему такое Самадхи? Разве не пробуждение нашего "Я" Разве это не Атман Я-Есть вне двойственности?


Нет. Самадхи - это концентрация. Ко всяким "Атманам-Я-Есть вне двойственности" никакого отношения не имеет.

Ещё раз прошу воздержаться от пропаганды еретических взглядов под видом буддийских.

----------

Bob (17.01.2010), Ersh (17.01.2010), Буль (18.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (17.01.2010), Читтадхаммо (17.01.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Роман, сердечный совет Вам - почитайте настоящую буддийскую литературу (или индуистскую) и подумайте *сами*, без помощи чьих-либо _откровений_ .
Пока то, что Вы пишите это чистой воды Нью эйдж - смешение разных понятий + непонимание или неправильное их понимание + поиск неизвестно чего.

----------

Ersh (17.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Роман, сердечный совет Вам - почитайте настоящую буддийскую литературу (или индуистскую) и подумайте *сами*, без помощи чьих-либо _откровений_ .
> Пока то, что Вы пишите это чистой воды Нью эйдж - смешение разных понятий + непонимание или неправильное их понимание + поиск неизвестно чего.


  Простите мои недостатки и малограмотность, буду стараться развиваться. Спасибо что поднатаскиваете меня на терминах и понятиях.

Имея ввиду Самадхи я подразумвеваю известное в тибете и индии состояние "Турия" или "Нирвакальпа". Или запредельное состояние вне всего сущего.




> Турия
> индусский  Турия - (турия – четвёртый санскр.) – сверхсознательное состояние самадхи, четвёртое состояние души, в котором она становится единой с Брахманом, высшее осознание. 
> Турия (Turiya) - Четвертое состояние, которое может быть достигнуто в медитации,* когда сознание выходит за пределы манаса (мышления), буддхи (проницательности, мудрости по отношению к субъективному) и аханкары (склонности к разделению).* Это состояние невозможно описать в категориях мыслей, любви или воли. Три состояния сознания, предшествующие этому, могут быть описаны как мышление в Многоообразии, любовь в Дуальности и воля в Единении (см. Авастха). В распространенном смысле турья означает четвертое состояние сознания помимо трех обычных состояний бодрствования, сновидения и глубокого сна. В первом из них наблюдаются объекты внешнего мира и разума, во втором — только объекты, существующие в разуме, а в третьем не существует ни внешних, ни внутренних объектов.


  Это состояние известно также как Совершенный Безраничный Покой оголенной души или Безграничного Атмана Я-Есть. Из выделенного видно, что это состояние за пределами буддхи, и это "Я" вне двойственности и единства.
Также это состояние в буддизме известно как Великое Ничто или Великая Пустота. 
  Таких понятий в Дзене просто нет. Но паренек из Непала Палден Дордж, говорил о ПарАтмане, что есть Алмазное Самадхи или выход за пределы Ничто или Первичной Пустоты как это называет Всемирный Достопочтенный.

Еще раз извиняюсь за некоторую несостыковку во взглядвх. Но право не вижу ничего неправомерного со своей стороны, т.к. не вышел за пределы понятий Буддизма.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Роман, цитата из Блаватской? Еще раз повторюсь: того, что Вы пишите нет в буддизме. Блаватская/теософия/нью эйдж/лобсанг рампа и т.п. - *не буддизм, не Дхарма, никакого отношения к Дхарме не имеют, как впрочем и к другим настоящим сакральным традициям*




> Это состояние известно также как Совершенный Безраничный Покой оголенной души или Безграничного Атмана Я-Есть.


 :Smilie:  чистая теософия
Вы сами-то поняли, что здесь написано. Я - нет. Покой, оголенная душа, Атман... Простите, но в каком состоянии нужно быть, чтобы все это написать?

Почитайте лучше это:

http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/noinnercore.pdf

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011), Илия (19.01.2010)

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Роман, цитата из Блаватской? Еще раз повторюсь: того, что Вы пишите нет в буддизме. Блаватская/теософия/нью эйдж/лобсанг рампа и т.п. - *не буддизм, не Дхарма, никакого отношения к Дхарме не имеют, как впрочем и к другим настоящим сакральным традициям*
> 
>  чистая теософия
> Вы сами-то поняли, что здесь написано. Я - нет. Покой, оголенная душа, Атман... Простите, но в каком состоянии нужно быть, чтобы все это написать?


  О состоянии совершенного покоя "Турия" впервые прочитал не у Блаватской(такого у нее не видел) и не у Рампы,  а в книге про жизнь Миларепы, вот цитатка из книги. Коментарии к состояниям сделаны востоковедом по священным текстам буддистских лам.




> Дронг-джуг – Трактат о йоге. Дронг-джуг есть метод трансмутации обычного, отражающего только явления Природы (сансары) сознания в сверхсознание, в котором все явления бытия воспринимаются как иллюзия (майя). Отсюда понятно, почему Марпа придает такое большое значение этому трактату и настаивает на том, чтобы Миларепа изучил его.
> 
>   ...Существует состояние, которое можно назвать *сверхсознанием (лхаг-тонг)*, индивидуумы, или эго-сущности, до тех пор, пока они остаются таковыми, не могут испытывать его. Сверхсознание обретается только по достижении сверхчеловеческого состояния на Пути, ведущем к состоянию Будды. 
> 
> Надмирный Ум – Единственная Реальность и творец Природы, которая, являясь целиком феноменальной, сама по себе нереальна. Если в человеке доминируют Лучи и Внутренний Свет, его мирской ум трансмутируется в Высший Ум, который имеет три проявления: 1) Дхармакая «Божественное Тело Истины», Тело Совершенного Просветления: 2) Самбхогакая – «Божественное Тело Беспредельных Возможностей», которое есть первое отражение Дхармакаи, и 3) Нирманакая – «Божественное Тело Воплощения», как второе отражение Дхармакаи. Первое есть тело всех Будд в Нирване, второе – всех Бодхисаттв в Небесных Мирах, третье – всех Великих Учителей на земле.
> Эта Пустота Мысли не есть абсолютная пустота, но есть высшее состояние ума, постигаемое, как учит Миларепа, только совершенным йогом путем собственного опыта. Это не поддающееся описанию состояние индивидуума сливается с безграничным космическим сознанием, но не уничтожается в нем, как не уничтожается капля дождя в безбрежном океане или свет светильника при свете солнца.


  Если вы читали ШУРАНГАМУ СУТРУ, то там сказано про Первичную Пустоту из которой все проявилось она же Великая Пустота. Бесконечное сознание души полностью заполняет собой её. 
  Надеюсь вы не скажете, что сутра эта была написана под шафэ? :Smilie: 
А также Всемирным Достопочтенным указан, для потомков лучший метод медитации для входа в Истинную Нирвану. Чтобы все придерживались её в будущем.




> Почитайте лучше это:
> http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/noinnercore.pdf


  Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Иосиф В

Когда уже от мальчика отстанут? И тут и там...

----------


## Топпер

> Когда уже от мальчика отстанут? И тут и там...


Ну... назвался груздем, полезет в кузов

----------

Буль (18.01.2010)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Ну... назвался груздем, полезет в кузов


А он что делает? 
Оставить бы в покое на пяток лет пусть созреет, или сколько он там просит и всего делов, нет же, надо обсудить качества этого "неспелого" груздя...
Не хватило у меня терпимости - высказался. 
Молчу, молчу...

----------


## Топпер

Так мы же не просто так обсуждаем. Не дадут ему высидеть пять лет. Похоже, что проект не для того создавался, чтобы пратать на годы.

----------


## Джигме

Роман Солнцев в буддизме есть тексты прямого смысла и тексты требующие толкования. Тексты третьего поворота учения действительно иногда содержат в себе такие слова как "изначальное я" или что то в этом роде. Но это нужно понимать именно как условность, а не утверждение о реальном существовании какого-либо я (атмана) в любом его виде.  Вы слишком сильно цепляетесь за слово "я" там где нужно видеть не слова а смысл.  Более того, во всех традициях буддизма (южного и северного) и во всех философских школах утверждается и всегда утверждалось что никакого "я" не существует.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Роман. Опять Вы или передергиваете сознательно или по недостатку умения работать с текстами. Приведенная Вами феерическая цитата относится не к самому тексту, а к примечаниям. Примечания, насколько я понимаю, сделаны автором книги Эвансом-Вентцем,  конторый буддийским авторитетом ни разу не является. А вовсе даже был близок теософии. Ну и немудрено, для 1928 года-то.
Так что, Роман, я прошу Вас быть внимательным к источникам, а то и вовсе воздержаться от дискуссии в теме, ибо незнание буддийской доктрины не освобождает от бана.

----------

Буль (18.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011), Иван Денисов (18.01.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.01.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Имея ввиду Самадхи я подразумеваю


Вот да, почему-то вы цитируете не очень свежие источники.

И дело не в том, что с тех пор открыли что-то новое,  просто лет за сто научились переводить, освободились от теософского наследия, которое помогло, возможно, сделать первый шаг на восток, но и принесло много путаницы и недоразумений.
 К буддизму  же с тех пор научились относиться системно, научились разделять на школы, и точно так же с индуизмом. 
В те же годы  все было в одном флаконе, который, вдобавок взбалтывал кто попало.

Просматривая эту тему, слушал эту лекцию. Здесь , например, о самадхи в тхеравадинском понимании. Возможно,  и вам будет интересно. 
http://www.overstream.net/view.php?o...search&skip=15
И будем иметь ввиду, что в Махаяне про самадхи  не так. Не так и в Веданте.

Но обратите внимание, здесь  рассказывает обычный цейлонский монах, рассказывает своими словами, "от себя", но  едва ли приходит в голову поинтересоваться, великая это душа или нет.

И проблема  еще в том, что послушав таких учителей, приходится задуматься, и что важнее, что-то делать. Поэтому они не сильно популярны.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Ещё раз пишу: вы высказываете не буддийские взгляды. Если будете продолжать пропаганду этой профанации - буду принимать меры.





> ибо незнание буддийской доктрины не освобождает от бана.


Мдяяя...) Может я чего-то не понимаю в жизни, но попробую описать как бы поступал я если б был модератором и пришел вот такой новенький на форум. За это хоть не банят, надеюсь?)
Допустим, вот такой новичек приобрел некоторые взгляды о буддизме, прочитав о них у авторов которые высказывали неаутентичные по нынешним временам взгляды. Плюс этой ситуации в том, что эти взгляды нашли в его душевном мире отклик, он искренен в них. Неужели вы думаете, что лучше было бы угрожая человеку баном, заставить его надеть маску политкоректности, чтобы он говорил пусть и правильные "буддийские" слова, но сам в них не верил и не находил в них отклика? Не лучше ли спокойно приводя аргументы и отсылая к нужной литературе помочь человеку обрести "верные" взгляды? (ставлю "верные" в кавычки потому как сам буддизм в целом не един, взгляды в нем разнятся в зависимости от школ. Есть конечно общие положения.)
Далее. Что касается слова "пропаганда", употребляемого здешними модераторами в качестве ужасного греха. По-моему, они это слово употребляют в ситуации, которая не соответствует его смыслу.
"Пропага́нда (лат. propaganda — «подлежащая распространению») — распространение фактов, аргументов, слухов и других сведений, в том числе заведомо ложных, для воздействия на общественное мнение."

----------


## Ersh

Юрий Никифоров, давайте не заниматься оффтопиком в теме. 
Обычно новички не ведут себя категорично, а стараются сначала разобраться в вопросе.

----------

Буль (18.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Не лучше ли спокойно приводя аргументы и отсылая к нужной литературе помочь человеку обрести "верные" взгляды? (ставлю "верные" в кавычки потому как сам буддизм в целом не един, взгляды в нем разнятся в зависимости от школ. Есть конечно общие положения.)
> Далее.


Человек, который пришёл на форум интересоваться Дхаммой - спрашивает, а не вещает. В этом разница.



> Что касается слова "пропаганда", употребляемого здешними модераторами в качестве ужасного греха. По-моему, они это слово употребляют в ситуации, которая не соответствует его смыслу.
> "Пропага́нда (лат. propaganda — «подлежащая распространению») — распространение фактов, аргументов, слухов и других сведений, в том числе заведомо ложных, для воздействия на общественное мнение."


Не знаю, сколько вам лет, но я хорошо знаю *настоящее значение* слова пропаганда  :Confused:

----------

Ersh (18.01.2010), Буль (18.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Давайте прекратим муссировать это слово на букву "х". Это не касается темы и расценивается частью участников форума, как оскорбительное. Поэтому следующее заявление на данную тему будет отмечено баном.

----------

Bob (18.01.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Здравствуйте благомудрые друзья. Посмотрел ролики с этим молодым человеком. Благодаря медитации он привлек большую аудиторию слушателей. Даже в России, имея интернет мы можем его услышать. И собрал он эту аудиторию чтобы донести до людей очень простые вещи, которые, к сожалению не воспринимаются даже здесь - людьми практикующими буддизм, что уж говорить про политиков, ученых и духовных лидеров. Нигде в своих словах он не позиционирует себя как будду или великого духовного учителя. По моему его действия достоины лишь уважения, и вместо того чтобы искать какой-то подвох и поливать незнакомого человека грязью, не лучше ли попытаться сделать несколько добрых дел, чтобы мир вокруг стал лучше.

----------

Aion (06.05.2010), Joy (26.09.2010), Sengel (15.06.2011), Sten (19.01.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Нигде в своих словах он не позиционирует себя как будду или великого духовного учителя. По моему его действия достоины лишь уважения,


Дада, только сидит весь в бэлом и принимает поклонения. А злоссстные буддиссссты его мажут грязью.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Дада, только сидит весь в бэлом и принимает поклонения. А злоссстные буддиссссты его мажут грязью.


Здравствуй дорогой!

Это восток, у них так принято. Обрати внимание на находящихся там людей, кроме нескольких буддийских монахов, в основном там индуисты и мусульмане, именно к ним он обращется и просит прекратить жертвоприношения. И я думаю, что если несколько десятков из них откажутся от жертвоприношений, то речь этого юноши уже принесет большую пользу.

Хочется обратить внимание на другое. На первых же страницах этого топика Дордже Дугаров (насколько я знаю, уважаемый в Бурятии и России буддист) предлагает варианты с посажением на кол, сожжением и другими смертоубийствами и членовредительстами. Причем его убежденность в столь ярой борьбе с еретиками не изменилась за 4 года, со времени открытия топика в 2005 году. Все это видится мне печальным, т.к. Индия далеко, а Россия рядом.

----------

Joy (26.09.2010), Sengel (15.06.2011), Sten (19.01.2010), Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Это восток, у них так принято.


Восток большой. В буддизме так не принято.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По моему его действия достоины лишь уважения, и вместо того чтобы искать какой-то подвох и поливать незнакомого человека грязью, не лучше ли попытаться сделать несколько добрых дел, чтобы мир вокруг стал лучше.


Т.е. Вы считаете, что человек, который не может без запинки повторить заученную речь, состоящую из 5 минут клише и в то же время раздающий благословения достоин уважения? На трон, извините, просто так не сажают, а если человек на него залез без соответствующих полномочий, то это серьезное нарушение.

----------

Дондог (20.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

А. Тараненко забанен на неделю за игнорирование предупреждения модератора.
Я предупреждал.
Тема закрыта ввиду холивара

----------

